# The heart of Europe - SLOVAKIA



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

here we start









Spiš castle with Tatras National Park in background

info:http://www.spisskyhrad.com/, http://www.tatry.sk/en
location:http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...išské+Podhradie,+Slovenská+republika&t=h&z=12


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

view of Roháče, part Western Tatras

*info*:http://www.slovakia.travel/entitaview.aspx?l=2&smi=108034&ami=108034&llt=1&idp=4890
*location*:http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...2931,19.612999&spn=0.109604,0.308647&t=h&z=12


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

name of thread is just stupid, so I'm not allowed to post photo of Slovakia? you know why others name their threads mostly "per post" so anyone can contribute

btw. nice black-orange rohace


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Aan said:


> name of thread is just stupid, so I'm not alloho
> 
> btw. nice black-orange rohace


Aan I recognized my mistake very soon after I created the thread so I allowed to post photos a week. Unfortunately only the original name can be seen. Photos a week is nothing specific in number, so you can post photos aswell 
PS: I didn´t want to create "per post" thread to avoid spamming this forum only with photos from Slovakia, as it didn´t have to remain attractive.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Orava castle iluminated by night
*info:* http://www.oravskyhrad.sk/index_.php?page=en
*location:* http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...ravský+Podzámok,+Slovenská+republika&t=h&z=12
*part*:


----------



## 3dinge (Nov 18, 2009)

Fantastic place!


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

winter shape of Mala Fatra ranges
photo made by: http://www.vivo.sk/photos/128287/mala-fatra-z-rigela

*info:* http://www.slovakia.travel/entitaview.aspx?l=2&smi=108032&ami=108032&llt=1&idp=3996
*location:* http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...07729,19.04068&spn=0.109682,0.308647&t=h&z=12 
*part:*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

B E A U T I F U L!!! :applause:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Part of the High Tatras Range as seen from the symbol of Slovakia, the Krivan peak

photo can be seen on: http://hory.konektel.sk/v/krivan-sep07/

*info:* http://www.tatry.sk/en
http://travel.spectator.sk/articles/233/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriváň_(peak)
*location:* http://maps.google.com/maps?q=49.16...49.163971,20.033226&spn=0.05489,0.154324&z=13 
*part:*


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

foggy morning view of capital city, Bratislava

photo can be seen on:http://photo.infrastellar.net/

*info:* http://visit.bratislava.sk/en/
*location:* http://maps.google.sk/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.121184,17.130432&spn=0.236522,0.558929&t=h&z=10


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

After long brake we continue, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! All the best from Slovakia!










Military cemetary of the german soldiers from WWII..High Tatras can be seen in the background

location:http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...hq=&hnear=Važec,+Slovenská+republika&t=h&z=11
part:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Strečno castle from two different points of view. Second shows deep canyon of river Váh entering Malá Fatra Range.

*info:* http://www.muzeum.sk/default.php?obj=hrad&ix=hs_pvm
*location:* http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...0155,18.900948&spn=0.109788,0.308647&t=h&z=12
*part:*


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Today we continue with photo from UNESCO listed town Banská Štiavnica famous also for it´s precious museums, among which the mining museum in the nature stay on the top as the town was important mining centre during medieval ages bringing a lot of gold to the treasure of Kingdom. That time it was the 4th biggest town in the Kingdom. On the photo you can spot the Old Castle, Old Town hall and Spire of St. Catharine´s Church.



















photos made by:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*
info and direct location:* http://www.banskastiavnica.sk/en/index.html
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...anská+Stiavnica,+Slovenská+republika&t=h&z=13


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Two shots from Betliar chateau situated on the hills of Volovec mountains surrounded by huge english park. Nowadays a museum with articles collected from the whole world by Andrassy family. From egyptian mummies, crocodiles, rhinos to chinese porcelain and bed in which Napoleon was said to sleep during his Bratislava visit.




























*more info and direct location on:*
http://www.slovakia.travel/entitaview.aspx?l=2&idp=2642
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...2207,20.529671&spn=0.052464,0.154324&t=h&z=13


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Dolina Zeleného Plesa (Valley of the Green Lake) situated on the edge of High Tatras Range. On the bottom of the picture you can see Zelene pleso (Green Lake). Even in 18th century it was common known and believed myth that this lake is connected with sea through it´s bottom and this theory was said to be proved when wrecks of old skunner were found in it..




















direct location on: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...0645,20.225744&spn=0.027419,0.077162&t=h&z=14


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ubertino de Casale said:


> Orava castle iluminated by night
> *info:* http://www.oravskyhrad.sk/index_.php?page=en
> *location:* http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...ravský+Podzámok,+Slovenská+republika&t=h&z=12
> *part*:


This castle looks really great :cheers:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> This castle looks really great :cheers:


Thank you Christos,the Castle is even more dominant during the day standing on the shore of Orava river :cheers: 

And nowadays as we have finally winter now in Slovakia with a lot of snow one photo from the centre of Bardejov. It is UNESCO enlisted town in the eastern Slovakia and posses plenty of cultural monuments. Behind the children enjoying a pleasure from lot of snow Town Hall and Cathedral of St. Aegidius can be seen.



















*info about the town*:http://www.e-bardejov.sk/


----------



## piotrekmielec (May 6, 2008)

The photo of Dolina Zeleného Pleso is fantastic. Tatras are beautiful, including polish tatras of course


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

piotrekmielec said:


> The photo of Dolina Zeleného Pleso is fantastic. Tatras are beautiful, including polish tatras of course


Thanks Piotrek. Yes polish part of Tatras is also stunning.
And now because I didn´t post any image yesterday come two photos.

First is from Kremnica town during famous central european festival of satyre, comedy and parody called Kremnicke gagy. This usually take place in whole Kremnica, but this photo is from the main square of the town.


















*info about town:* www.kremnica.sk


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

On the image you can see part of Ostra mountain situated in the vast range called Velka Fatra and in the background covered with the snow is the main ridge and of this beautiful range with the highest point called Ostredok. Velka Fatra is especially known for a high concentration of wild animals, mainly bears, wolfes and deers because it´s highest points are located quite far from the nearest towns or villages. So it´s a true slovak wilderness. And my experience with it last year was in this way when I met a baby bear  but was very lucky to not meet his mother.


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

slovakia is a really beautiful country


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

that one photo per day/post limit is just stupid and make no sense if you are posting x posts/photos per day is just posthunting

*Skalica* by Jarmila63








http://www.flickr.com/photos/slecna/4277262444/

*Bratislava - Slavin war cemetery* by stastie








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4276184024/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4276184030/


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Aan said:


> that one photo per day/post limit is just stupid and make no sense if you are posting x posts/photos per day is just posthunting


Aan of course it makes nonsense, that is why I changed it to some photos a week, which unfortunately cannot be seen on the main screen. You can post photos you want 

Bojnice castle,Chapel constructed to remind La Noizet Chapelle in France. In the middle you can see Bojnice altar, one of the most precious artworks from renessaince times in Slovakia. The altar was for a long time point of concern between Bratislava and Prague where it was placed in National Museum.


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

wonderful slavic state


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Impresionante


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

vfrka1 said:


> wonderful slavic state


Thank you 



JC. SAMPERZ said:


> Impresionante


Muchas Gracias amigo, nuestros saludos por tu país maravilloso de América Central!


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

We continue with the world´s highest wooden gothic altar placed in St. James Church in Levoča. The altar was created by Master Paul of Levoča who left hist masterpiece works in many other slovak towns. The town and altar are signed to UNESCO world heritate list. To have better imagination how high the altar is, the biggest statues are 2,5 m high and ilustrates Holy Mother, St. James and St. John the Evangelist. On it´s bottom is sculpture ilustrating the last supper. During winter and pasque the windows on both sides are closed. The whole altar measures 18 m and 62 cm and it´s wideness is 6 m. It is not the only gothic altar created by Master Paul of Levoča in this church, but it´s the most dominant one.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lovely country!


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Trenčín, Western Slovakia. In the background illuminated Trenčín castle with the historical city centre and new city on the other side of Váh river.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Smolenice castle as seen from the lower park. The castle lies 40km from the capital city Bratislava. However the castle is used mainly for banquets of Slovak Academy of Science it is also open for public.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Shot from Banská Bystrica, gateway to Low Tatras National Park and pearl of renessaince. On the photo is Square of Slovak National Upprising (SNP) with the Cathedral on the right, Clock Tower in the middle and Castle complex on the left.


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Bardejov










































Photos by dozyaustin
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dozyaustin/


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Bratislava - photos by sergiosandes
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergiosandes/


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Bratislava - photos by me

The narrowest building (130cm) in Bratislava and possibly in Slovakia with flower shop, located just next to Michal's gate in city centre (it's on picture above in previous post)









just some pizzeria in Karpatska street (and not 31st February )


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Aragonit cave in Ochtina - one of the three in world available for visit



















































photos by Jurajko
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jurajslota/


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Morske oko (Sea eye lake) at Remetske Hamre in Vihorlat mountains is 619m above sea level is created by vulcanic activity, full of salmons and can be dangerous because of production of methan



























































photos by Jozef Masarik
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jozefmasarik/


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Vlkolinec - the first written mention of the village came from 1376 and after 1882 it became part of Ružomberok. Its name is probably derived from the Slovak word "vlk", i. e. wolf. Vlkolínec has been listed as a UNESCO World Heritage site since 1993, and is one of ten Slovak villages that have been given the status of a folk architecture reservations. This status was granted because the village is an untouched and complex example of folk countryside architecture of the region of the Northern Carpathians.

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3272810196/in/set-72157613664870346/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3272808114/in/set-72157613664870346/

next photos by barry 432
http://www.flickr.com/photos/barry_432/


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Sandberg (part of Bratislava) - sandstone hill, you can still find there fossils 14 to 16 million years old.


























photos by Andrej M
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrejm/


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

The tomb (mound) of General Milan Rastislav Stefanik at hill Bradlo close to town Brezova pod Bradlom









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterfenda/2405334025/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenko73/203541887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imbus/3834510823/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2311561061/


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Brhlovce - troglodyte-like dwellings cut into the volcanic sub-layer that have been suggested for the UNESCO World Heritage List. The cut-in houses are said to have been built by the local people in the 16th and 17th centuries in order to "hide the village" and avoid the Turkish raids. They did not want to build normal on-the-ground houses because they would be visible from afar.










































photos by korom
http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Sulovske skaly (Sulov rocks from Sulov mountains) next to Sulov village



















































photos by IwanR
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivanryska/


















photos by zacekandy
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyzacekcz/

Hlbocky vodopad next to village Hlboke nad Vahom - 14m high


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Water power plant / dam on river Cierny Vah on mountain Neznama (Uknown in slovak language) with beautiful view on High Tatras mountains, accessible by car on top











































source
http://www.ephoto.sk/uzivatelska-sekcia/photopoint-sr/zilinsky-kraj/vodne-dielo-cierny-vah/


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Town Levoča, Highest spire belongs to St. James Cathedral where the highest gothic altar (from previous photos) is situated. Smaller spire is the one of renessaince Town Hall and the church beside it is Evangelical lutheran one. On this photo you can also see preserved wall fortifications.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Michalská street in the historical centre of Bratislava. At the end of of the gates to historical pedestrian zone, St. Michael´s gate.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Košice, second biggest city of Slovakia, St. Elizabeth´s Cathedral from Alzbetina street.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Castle Krásna Hôrka situated 50 km from Košice city and 10 from Rožnava town. Seat of Mariasi, Bebek and Andrassy families. The castle lies in amazing Slovak Karst National Park famous for depressions, caverns, gorges and caves and nature typical for mediterranean areas.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^ great castle:cheers:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

And now series of photos from Bratislava, capital city during night

First photo shows reconstructed castle and it´s new illumination.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Main square filling with people enjoying evening in capital, second photo


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

City as seen from the wineyards, Castle on the photo is not newly illuminated yet


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Union.SLO said:


> ^ great castle:cheers:


hvala tebi 

last two photos from night series of Bratislava, On the first the city as seen from the U.F.O. restaurant placed on the New Bridge


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Second shows night comming to new part of Bratislava. Photo made on Slavin cemetery.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Bratislava, Primatial square with Primatial palace on the left side and illuminated Old Town Hall


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Bratislava, St. Elisabeth´s church (Blue church) is an amazing example of Art-Nouveau in Bratislava and one of the most beautiful churches in Slovakia.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Evening on the Main street in Košice, second biggest city of Slovakia and metropolis of the East. In the background St. Urban´s tower and behind it one of the biggest cathedrals in Central Europe, St. Elisabeth´s Cathedral


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

St. Aegidius square in Bardejov, UNESCO signed town situated in the eastern Slovakia 150 km from Košice


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Topoľčianky chateau courtyard, former summer residence of the czechoslovak president, nowadays serving as museum and for accomodation


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

A preserved folk architecture in the village called Čičmany situated in Northern Slovakia near Žilina, under the Malá Fatra range


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Two shots from Pieniny National Park between Poland and Slovakia. On the first shot Dunajec river and Červený Kláštor (Red Monastery), a seat of camaldules nowadays a museum as seen from the top of Tri Koruny (Trzy Korony) on the polish side of the Park.










And this second image shows river Dunajec which is bordering Poland and Slovakia and used for traditional rafts


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Ubertino de Casale said:


> Second shows night comming to new part of Bratislava. Photo made on Slavin cemetery.


it's not from Slavin war cemetery, angle is different (you can see it at railways if you are not familiar with buildings)


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

FOTO Slovakia 2009

/ results of competition

http://www.ephoto.sk/uzivatelska-sekcia/foto-slovakia-2009/


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

ko bi reko da je slovacka tako lepa... prekrasne fotke bratko. :cheers:

pozdrav


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> *ko bi reko da je slovacka tako lepa... *prekrasne fotke bratko. :cheers:
> 
> pozdrav


:lol:

pozdravujem Slovinsko, bratu!


----------



## NeMiroff (Jun 25, 2007)

seem said:


> :lol:
> 
> pozdravujem Slovinsko, bratu!


preboha, ved on neni zo Slovinska ale z Ciernej Hory:lol:


----------



## NeMiroff (Jun 25, 2007)

Confluence of Danube and Vah rivers:










The southest slovak village-Patince


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Quite unique view of Slovakian flatland ;0


----------



## NeMiroff (Jun 25, 2007)

Danube near Bratislava









Central square in old city of Bratislava


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from Slovakia country :cheers:


----------



## NeMiroff (Jun 25, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos from Slovakia country :cheers:


^^ευχαριστώ


----------



## NeMiroff (Jun 25, 2007)

Region of Zahorie ( west part of Slovakia)


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

amazing country!!!!!!!!
it looks like my own country. I think if I'd live there, I'd feel very pleased.


----------



## NeMiroff (Jun 25, 2007)

Kosice, the second biggest city in Slovakia ( 250 000 inhabitans)

















Tahanovce:lol:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures kay:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Beutiful Slovakia


----------



## NeMiroff (Jun 25, 2007)

Orthodox churches in east Slovakia

*Kostol Sv. Ducha in Medzilaborce *









*Church of Alexander Nevski in Presov*









*Wooden church in village Rusky Potok*


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Mochovce Nuclear Plant on the plains of Hont region


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Morning view of Danube river from Burda hills, on the left side Hungary with Szent István Bazilika in town Esztergom (Ostrihom). On the right side Slovakia, Štúrovo (Parkány) town. Bridge in the middle is called Mária Valéria bridge and was reconstructed 5 years ago from it´s previous very bad condition which was a result of it´s destruction in WW2.


----------



## nargam (Feb 13, 2010)

*Banská Štiavnica - Kalvária*


----------



## NeMiroff (Jun 25, 2007)

*Trnava*









*Svaty Jur*


----------



## NeMiroff (Jun 25, 2007)

*Bratislava*


----------



## pepohla (Feb 24, 2010)

high tatras from cierny vah dam


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Somewhere in Tatras* 

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/133/394087829_eb9deaf52b_b.jpg


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great landscapes, very peace. Regards.*


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Newly opened part of Bratislava called Eurovea dominating the eastern embankment of the Danube.

from outside illuminated with the upcomming evening










and in the interior where the glasshouse copy a long line of the restaurant and shopping part of Eurovea called Galleria.










Eurovea stretches to Danube creating a promenade along it´s embankment. Photos will come soon..


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Červený Kameň Castle complex (Red Stone Castle) situated 30 km from the capital Bratislava. The castle has one of the largest castle cellars of the world.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Devin castle (westernmost part of Bratislava) on the confluence of Morava (foreground) and Danube (background) rivers. It is one of the most beautifully placed castles in Slovakia and has significant meaning for slovak history.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Tatry/Tatras*

_source: _http://www.ephoto.sk/uzivatelska-sekcia/foto-galeria/?action=showPhoto&filter_tem=1&id=110063


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Levoča is one of the oldest towns of the Spiš region and the main seat of this historical county. Found by Zipser Deutscher (Spiš Germans) after Mongolian raids in the 13th century during reign of Charles Robert d´Anjou became one of the most important places for slovak intelligence and nobility. Among many monuments concentrated in the historical town surrounded by walls the most precious one are St. James Church with the highest gothic wooden altar of the world, renaissance Town Hall, The Church of Minorites, town walls, Museum of Master Paul, monastery with gothic cloister, evangelical lutheran church, theatre and Maria´s hill (Mariánska hora). The town is signed in *UNESCO heritage list*. 
Photo shows part of town, *St. James church* with Town hall under reconstruction and Tatras in the background.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Passing through the region of Liptov, from Liptovský Mikuláš to Ružomberok, one must notice a huge water area of the dam Liptovská Mara. It is the largest water reservoir in Slovakia in terms of the confined water volume.
It was named according to a village that was situated on its bottom and flooded in 1975. The only thing that remained was a small *gothic church* in the settlement Havránok. The church was built in the second half of the 13th century and rebuilt in the 15-17th century. Before it was flooded, its most precious architectonic monuments and paintings were moved to an open-air-museum in the Pribylina village. (source www.slovakia.travel)


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice pic, especially with the mountains in the distance.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning photos and country. St. Elisabeth Church in Bratislava looks good enough to eat - Wow!. A must visit. Thanks


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

TRENČÍN, centre of region Považie, stretches below the famous *Castle* of Trenčín. It is the town with rich history and interesting present characterized by close bonds with the neighbouring Moravia and Czechia. The castle was royal seat from the 11th century. The bulky fortifying system is the result of progressive perfection of an important boundary fort, later seat of the county.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to *ŠPANIA DOLINA* the Monument Reserve of Popular Architecture in the central Slovakia consists of a unique set of miner houses built of wood and stones. The former mining village is undoubtedly one of the most beautiful in Slovakia. Copper and silver ores were mined here in the past. Along with the walled structures once owned by the mining administration a substantial part of local architecture is formed by medieval houses of miners mostly built of logs on stone foundations. Both the stone or wooden walls were plastered with mud and painted with lime. The saddle roofs with gables were originally covered by shingles. The majority of preserved houses are from the 19th century. source (www.slovakia.travel)


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

From mountainous Northern and Central Slovakia to southern lowlands. Malý Dunaj (Small Danube) river creates with Danube the largest river island in Central Europe and it belongs to one of the biggest reservoirs of undeground clean water in Europe. It is one of the calm streams and needs more paddling than the rest of the Slovak rivers. The Malý Dunaj provides silent nooks in stationary water, visits to historic water mills, but above all the charming natural setting of the alluvial forest. Water pan mill in *JELKA* (in hungarian *Jóka*) is a remarkable technical monument in the central European scale. It is a three-storied wooden mill of a kind one cannot see in the neighbouring countries. The 23 kilometre long section of river meanders in combination with vegetation creates original intimate nooks and offers all that is desirable for tourism on water. (source www.slovak.tourism)


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

And we stay in the lowlands. The Church of St. Margareth of Antiochia is situated near Kopčany village at the edge of flat and sandy Záhorie region (something like slovak Sahara) near Skalica town. It had been used for masses as a parish church til the end of 18th century. Nowadays it serves as a museum. Historians and archeologists take this church as the oldest still standing ecclesiastical building in Central Europe. It was constructed in the half of 9th century during Great Moravia period when nearby located Mikulčice town (that time the seat of Great Moravian duke) was found. Church is nowadays inscribed into UNESCO tentative list along with the archeological site Mikulčice located few kilometres from here in Czech Republic.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

The centre of the Danubeland, the town of *KOMÁRNO* (in hungarian *Révkomárom*) lies on the confluence of the Váh and Dunaj. It is one of the oldest towns in Slovakia and has a hungarian majority which reflects in mixture of two cultures. You can taste here the best hungarian food such as gulyash or fish soup halaszle prepared from the fish cought in the nearby dead arms of Danube and Váh. It is also widely known as a town with rich cultural and social life. Every two years in April International Competition of Singers of F. Lehár, as well as the Lehár Festival staging musicals are held in the town. The water sports area and boathouse is next to the dead arm of the Váh. Image shows general Klapka square in the historical city centre.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Devin castle and Devin municipality (part of the capital Bratislava) as seen from the austrian side. Below the castle rock flows brown-green Danube making here the confluence with dark Morava river. This impressive theatre along with one of the oldest castles in Slovakia attracts thousands of tourists coming to explore Bratislava´s historical centre. The hill over Devin castle is called Devínska Kobyla and it is a national reserve where a bushy like plants grow.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Absolutely beautiful the Červený Kameň Castle. Regards.*


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Absolutely beautiful the Červený Kameň Castle. Regards.*


Muchas gracias


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Autumn mood in the english garden surrounding TOVARNÍKY chateau on Horná Nitra region. The chateau was built in the mid-18th century on the foundations of an older Renaissance building from the beginning of the 17th century surrounded by park is also in the Baroque style.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

No this is not in Australia or America as you might think. This is in territory of Záhorie region which is sometimes called the Slovak Sahara or Territory of blown sand (Územie viatych pieskov). On the map you can see in which county this photo was made and also whole territory of Záhorie region. Great majority of this territory looks like the land on the photo. It is probably the only vast plane in Europe which is apart from some corn fields under Small Carpathians not used in agriculture. Between Morava river, it´s dead arms and Small Carpathians marking this territory there is only sand, deep pine forests, occasionally very clean lakes and small towns. The pines were plant here during the reign of Maria Theresa to strengthen the land, previously consisted only from huge sand dunes moving in the direction of wind. 
This region only marks great natural and cultural diversity of Slovakia and nowadays it is used for tourism.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Bratislava the capital, New Bridge over Danube and midnight disco on UFO bar on the top of the bridge.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Interesting looking bridge, almost looks like a UFO has landed on top. :lol:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Interesting looking bridge, almost looks like a UFO has landed on top. :lol:



hehe


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Storm comming to SKALICA. Centre of the northernmost district of the Trnava region. The picturesque corner of northern Záhorie – the Skalica district – stretches through a part of the Záhorská nížina lowlands and reaches out up to the base of the White Carpthians in the Morava rivers basin. You surely do not want to miss the annual Days of Skalica and Trdlofest festival. The most visited monuments of this town are *Presbytery Church of Archangel St. Michael, Romanesque rotunda, Public house, Jesuit Church of St. Francis of Xaver in Skalica*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

wonderful slovakia!

greetings from serbia slavic bros


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh,surprise-me!
nice country:yes:


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

*Bratislava 21.5.2010 - people*


----------



## zbojnik167 (May 27, 2010)

Pekné fotto zo života na Slovensku


----------



## zbojnik167 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## zbojnik167 (May 27, 2010)

Pekné fotto zo života na Slovensku


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

looks boring there lol


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't think it looks boring, it looks very interesting.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Veľká Fatra - Tlstá *

*Greater Fatra* (also Great Fatra) or Veľká Fatra (Slovak) is a mountain range in the Western Carpathians in Slovakia. In the geomorphological system, it is a part of the Fatra-Tatra Area. It is situated approximately among the towns of Ružomberok, Harmanec, Turčianske Teplice and Martin. The Turiec Basin and the Lesser Fatra mountains are situated to the north west of the range and the Low Tatras mountains are in the east. It can be divided into seven parts: Šípska Fatra, Šiprúň, Lysec, Hôľna Fatra, Revúcke podolie, Zvolen and Bralná Fatra.
The highest mountain is Ostredok at 1,592 m (5,223.1 ft). Other notable summits of the largest Hôľna Fatra part are Krížna at 1,574.3 m (5,165 ft) and Ploská at 1,532.1 m (5,026.6 ft), where the main ridge divides into two. The western Turiec Ridge (Slovak: Turčiansky hrebeň) includes, for example, Borišov at 1,509.5 m (4,952.4 ft), and the eastern Liptov Ridge (Slovak: Liptovský hrebeň) includes, for example, Rakytov at 1,567.0 m (5,141.1 ft). Bralná Fatra includes Tlstá at 1,373.3 m (4,505.6 ft) and Ostrá at 1,247.0 m (4,091.2 ft) summits. The Zvolen massif (1,402.5 m (4,601.4 ft)) connects the Greater Fatra Range with the Low Tatra Range. One of the largest ski resorts in Slovakia - Skipark Ružomberok and Donovaly - lies beneath it. There are several other tourist and skiing resorts in the range.

_on the map of Slovakia_










_source: http://www.ephoto.sk/uzivatelska-sekcia/foto-galeria/?action=showPhoto&id=127944_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Liptovská Mara*

*Liptovská Mara* is a reservoir in northern Slovakia, on the Váh river near Liptovský Mikuláš, in the Liptov region. The dam is named after one of the inundated villages.
It was built in 1965-1975. The area of the reservoir is 22 km², max. depth is 45 m and the capacity is 360 mil. m³. During construction, nine were inundated and a major railway and road relocated. The main purpose of this dam is to prevent floods, although it also generates electricity.
Today, the dam is used as a recreational site. The reconstructed Celtic oppidum Havránok is situated on a hill above the dam.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Beatiful people in slovakia =D


----------



## Delta Tejo (Jun 18, 2010)

Beautiful country! Horehronie :banana:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Rysy*

*Rysy* (Polish pronunciation: [ˈrɨsɨ]; German: Meeraugspitze, Hungarian: Tengerszem-csúcs) is a mountain in the crest of the High Tatras, lying on the border between Poland and Slovakia. Rysy has three peaks: the middle at 2,503 m (8,212 ft); the north-western at 2,499 m (8,199 ft); and the south-eastern at 2,473 m (8,114 ft). The north-western peak is the highest point of Poland; the other two peaks are on the Slovak side of the border, in the Prešov Region.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the pics and the information kay:.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Night pic of UNESCO village Vlkolínec *

by - http://www.ephoto.sk/uzivatelska-sekcia/foto-galeria/?action=showPhoto&filter_tem=1&id=17507


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Country near Tatras*

by - http://www.ephoto.sk/uzivatelska-sekcia/foto-galeria/?action=showPhoto&filter_tem=1&id=138256


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Again Tatras by Marish - * http://miliarda.com/marish/cpg/albums/userpics/10001/final2res.jpg


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Orava/Árva/Orawa*

by ephoto.sk


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Mixture of Tatras and colorfully sprayed slovak regional trains


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Interior of the Church of the Holy Cross in the historical centre of Kežmarok.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Gothic monastery and Church of St. Peter and Paul of Alkantara in Okoličné, part of Liptovský Mikuláš town.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Ground cable-car leading to Hrebienok station. In the background second highest peak of Slovakia and whole Carpathian range, Lomnický štít (Lomnica peak) 2643m with a meteorologic station and restaurant on the top.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Komárno again
*
http://fotografovanie.info/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Malá Fatra range
*
http://fotografovanie.info/


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Sivá Brada - a baroque chapel on a recent Holocene travertine heap


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Trenčín*

_by http://fotografovanie.info/
_


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

awesome photos! very beautiful country.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Thank you 

*Múzeum liptovskej dediny Pribylina / Museum of the Liptov Village Pribylina*



> Museum of Liptov Village is the most attractive landmark of the Liptov region. It displays the typical folk architecture. The impetus behind the establishing of the museum was the extensive flooding caused by the construction of the Liptovská Mara dam.
> 
> Museum of Liptov Village in Pribylina
> The most important cultural monuments were moved from eleven flooded communities. They now constitute the main exhibits of the museum. Entire original buildings were dismantled and moved to the museum, which was opened to public in 1991. It is the most recently opened out-door museum of Slovakia.


read more - http://www.slovakia.travel/entitaview.aspx?l=2&idp=5518

_by http://fotografovanie.info/
_


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

The upper part of the river Váh. Here Váh creates a canyon bordering Malá Fatra and Veľká Fatra ranges.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Rozsutec. One of the most beautiful peaks of Malá Fatra National Park.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Banská Štiavnica - UNESCO town in Central Slovakia*

_by http://fotografovanie.info/
_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Castle Trenčín*

_by http://fotografovanie.info/_


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*starting a new serie of photos named*

UNESCO sights in Slovakia

First is *Spiš castle*. Inscribed in 1993. One of the biggest castles in Europe.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

UNESCO sights in Slovakia

*Spiššká Kapitula* the Slovak Vatican situated under the Spiš Castle on the hill over the town Spiššské Podhradie is a seat of Spiš diocese, Spiš bishop and romanesque Cathedral of St. Martin. Surrounded by medieval walls this small ecclesiastical town offers a home to whole diocese. Inscribed in 1993 along with Spiš castle.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

UNESCO sights in Slovakia

*Church of the Holy Spirit* in Žehra is an early medieval church with outstandingly painted interior. Inscribed in 1993 along with Spiš Castle.


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

A view from Spissky Hrad on Spisske Podhradie


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

UNESCO sights in Slovakia

*Vlkolínec* still inhabited village on the slopes of Velka Fatra National Park with an oustanding folk architecture. Inscribed in 1993.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

UNESCO sights in Slovakia

*Banská Štiavnica* a completely preserved medieval town located at Central Slovakia in the hills of Štiavnica high above sea level. The town is surrounded by mining technical landmarks from the medieval times till nowadays. Inscribed in 1993.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

UNESCO sights in Slovakia

*Domica* this 26 km long transboundary cave between Slovakia and Hungary (in Hungary called *Baradla*) is the biggest cave in the Slovak Karst. Among unique relief and huge underground space the cave offers also an underground water navigation on the river Styx. Insribed in 1995.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

UNESCO sights in Slovakia

*Gombasek* cave situated not far from Domica in a deep karst valley is world famous for it´s unique straw stalactites (visible on the right). The longest one is 2m long and has been growing for billions of years. Thanks to 100% of the aerosol in the air the cave had been used for speleo-therapy in the past. Inscribed in 1995 along with other caves of Slovak Karst National Park and Aggteleki Nemzeti Park in Hungary.










you can see the straws on a detailed photo here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/majka_a/2836768933/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## studiowacho (Oct 1, 2008)

*Strbske Pleso, High Tatras, Slovakia*

Well hidden treasure in the heart of Europe!

Štrbské Pleso with its large glacial mountain lake is a favorite ski, tourist, and health resort in the High Tatras, Slovakia. With extensive parking facilities and a stop on the Tatra trolley and rack railway, it is a starting point for a host of popular hikes including to Kriváň and Rysy.

Štrbské Pleso is part of the municipal lands of the village of Štrba. It was incorporated in the municipality of Vysoké Tatry from 1947 until 2007. The ownership reverted to Štrba on 1 Jan. 2008 when the Supreme Court's decision of 14 Aug. 2007 took effect. Štrbské Pleso comprises the commercial and residential buildings in the vicinity of the glacial lake of Štrbské pleso (spelled with a lower-case p in Slovak) and the nearby small, man-made pond of Nové Štrbské pleso built in 1900. It has about 200 inhabitants.










http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=strbske+pleso,+Slovakia&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=High+Tatras-%C5%A0trbsk%C3%A9+Pleso,+Slovakia&gl=uk&ei=EzWTTMukDsGtOOzH5IgJ&ved=0CBwQ8gEwAA&t=h&ll=49.120877,20.060906&spn=0.015953,0.049438&z=15


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

UNESCO sights in Slovakia

*Silická Ľadnica (Silica Ice Cave)* is a collapsed cave, an abyss deep more than 120 m. On swelteringly hot days in July and August the cave entrance (where there is now a viewing platform) stays pleasantly chilly, and in the gloom at the bottom a block of ice is clearly visible. Inscribed in 1995 along with other Slovak Karst National Park and Aggteleki Nemzeti Park caves.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Banská Štiavnica is absolutely gorgeous. Regards.*


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

UNESCO sights in Slovakia

*Bardejov* the most Gothic town in former Czechoslovakia has a unique and well preserved fortification system. Gothic burger houses on the main of St. Aegidius, Gothic Town Hall and Church of St. Aegidius are a masterpiece of this architectonic style. Inscribed in 2000.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Bardejov looks pretty nice for his architecture. Regards.*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful scenes and locations. Wonderful country indeed. :cheers:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

^^muchas gracias, merci beaucoup


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

UNESCO sights in Slovakia

*Dobšinská Ľadová Jaskyňa* (Dobšiná Ice Cave) this well known cave belongs among the most important ice caves in the world. As compared with known high-mountain ice caves Eisriesenwelt and Dachstein-Rieseneishöhle in Austrian Alps or with the Romanian Scărişoara Cave in Bihor Mts., which has the glaciated part at elevations of 1,100 to 1,120 m n. m., the monumental glaciation of the Dobšinská Ľadová Jaskyňa persist for thousands of years at elevations only 920 to 950 m. Nowadays the main and most visited touristic attraction of Slovak Paradise National Park. Inscribed in 2000.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW Breathtaking and beautiful pics, the caves are very interesting. Regards.*


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

UNESCO sights in Slovakia

*Ochtinská aragonitvá jaskyňa* (Ochtina Aragonite cave) is a rather small (only 300 m long) but in a world merit completely outstanding cave. It represents a unique natural phenomenon drawing attention by the richness and variety of Aragonite fill, as well as an interesting evolution and development of cave spaces. In the so-called Milky Way Hall, the main attraction of the cave, white branches and clusters of aragonite shine like stars in the Milky Way. There are only three caves of this kind world wide and the other two are located on the American continent.
Inscribed in 1995 along with other caves of Slovak Karst National Park and Aggteleki Nemzeti Park in Hungary.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

UNESCO sights in Slovakia

*Jasovská jaskyňa* (Jasov cave) is the last among long list of caves inscribed on the UNESCO world heritage list. It belongs among the most important caves of the Slovak Karst National Park. It is known by occurrence of rich calcite flowstone fill, remarkable rocky shapes and development of underground spaces, with abundant bat occurrence, several archaeological findings and interesting history. The cave had been known as early as the historic times, which is evidenced by the late Hussite soldier inscription in the Hussite Hall of 1452. Inscribed in 2000.











These were caves of Slovak Karst National Park and Slovak Paradise National Park inscribed on the UNESCO world heritage list which are open to the public. There are approximately 20 other caves inscribed on the list which *are not* open to public (only to organized groups of speleologists) therefore for it´s protection I will not post it´s photos.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

UNESCO sights in Slovakia

*Primeval Beech Forests of the Carpathians* an outstanding example of undisturbed, complex temperate forests, constitute a transnational serial property of ten separate components. 
These forests exhibit the most complete and comprehensive ecological patterns and processes of pure stands of European beech across a variety of environmental conditions. The Primeval Beech Forests of the Carpathians are indispensable to understanding the history and evolution of the genus Fagus, which, given its wide distribution in the Northern Hemisphere and its ecological importance, is globally significant. Besides Havešová, Rožok, and Stužica (all of them being located in Bukovské vrchy) there is a fourth component situated in Slovakia, namely Kyjovský prales of Vihorlat. Ukrainian locations include Chornohora, Kuziy-Trybushany, Maramarosh, Stuzhytsia–Uzhok, Svydovets, and Uholka–Shyrikyi Luh. However, only few of ten components are accessible for visitors. Inscribed in 2007 as a transboundary property with Ukraine.










*Stužica*









*Kyjovský prales* (Kyjov dense forest)









*Havešová*

Location of Primeval Beech forest areas inscribed on the list in Slovakia and Ukraine


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

UNESCO sights in Slovakia

*Hronsek* church is 8m high and has a shape of the cross with arms 23 and 18m long. As there are many unusual motives from Scandinavian architecture, it is assumed that craftsmen from Norway and/or Sweden participated on the construction site. All begun with severe restrictions embodied in the articles of the Congress of Sopron (1681) that enabled building of Protestant, so called articular, churches caused their extraordinary appearance. They must have been built within the single year, *without any metal parts such as nails*, and without any tower. Thus the construction of the church in Hronsek began on the 23rd October 1725 and was finished in the autumn of the 1726, the same year when the adjacent belfry was built as well. Inscribed in 2008 along with other Carpathian wooden churches of Slovakia.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

UNESCO sights in Slovakia

*Leštiny* Construction of this wooden evangelical articular church in the Orava region of Slovakia was ordered by Jób Zmeškal and finished in 1688. Interior dates back to the 17th and 18th century and it is whole beautifully painted. Main altar is from the 18th century and the famous Slovak poet Pavol Országh Hviezdoslav was baptised here as well. Inscribed in 2008.


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)

*Low Tatras*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^ beautiful!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ +1.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Amazing :cheers:

Looking forward to go there again tomorrow 

*Western Tatras*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice aerial shot of the Tatras. :cheers:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

How winter Trencin looks like 










photo from: http://img.ephoto.sk/data/users/7238/photos/1e6e1603415a06c663fda619766dfcf149550692.jpg


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Morning from Banská Štiavnica










photo from: http://www.ephoto.sk/uzivatel/uzivatel-matejkovac/fotografie/71525/stiavnicke-rano/?album=2617


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Morning or evening?


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Summer in Kremnica.










photo from: http://www.ephoto.sk/uzivatel/uzivatel-10010172950045/fotografie/109021/letna-kremnica/?album=4190


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Slovenská Ľupča castle 










photo taken from: http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fo...ilter=search&camera=0&lens=0&theme=3&period=0


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Ubertino de Casale said:


> Morning or evening?


Beautiful photo, regardless of the time of day!! :cheers:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Ruzin dam lake on flooding Hornád river and the main railway connection between Bratislava and Kosice


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

Ubertino de Casale said:


> Slovenská Ľupča castle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slovak castles are very beautiful. I remember how impressed I was when I first learned about them.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

High Tatras, sunset at Zelené Pleso (Green Lake)


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

city_of_joy said:


> Slovak castles are very beautiful. I remember how impressed I was when I first learned about them.


Thank you Romanian friend. Your castles also impress us. If it is Bran, Hunedoara, Poenari and many others :cheers:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

One of my favourite Slovak towns - *Skalica*

http://www.ephoto.sk/photopointy/photopointy-sk/trnavsky-kraj/skalica-slobodne-kralovske-mesto/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice village *Štefanová* with beautifle nature around - http://www.ephoto.sk/photopointy/photopointy-sk/zilinsky-kraj/janosikove-diery/


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

More from Skalica, Cultural house of Záhorie region. Masterpiece of architect Dušan Jurkovič










taken from: http://www.ephoto.sk/photopointy/photopointy-sk/trnavsky-kraj/skalica-slobodne-kralovske-mesto/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Skalica is quite lovely town in really nice region with odd language (it is not in Slovak but more Moravian though). It is one of the oldest towns in Slovakia, there is also about 900 years old church -


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

What is cool? I can't see anything.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Kalište*

_By Jamblod
_
Village which was destroyed by Germans.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

I am glad that we have beautiful neighbor!:cheers:


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Indeed beautiful.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Cheers guys :cheers:

I am glad that we share a bit of Tatras with you. 


*Staré hory - village "between" Veľká Fatra and Nízke Tatry (Low Tatras)*



















source: http://www.starehory.sk/album/slides/motycky.html


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Unknown road in Western Tatras*

_by Václav Žalud_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Nízke Tatry - Low Tatras*










fotky.sme.sk


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

seem said:


> *Unknown road in Western Tatras*
> 
> _by Václav Žalud_


That is a road to Roháčska dolina from Zuberec-Brestová..


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Thanks. I just knew it is in Western Tatras. Btw, don't you mean Spálená dolina?

*Turiec region*

_by Alfréd Ščecina_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Village Háj in Central Slovakia*

_by jandudas_


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

seem said:


> *Unknown road in Western Tatras*
> 
> _by Václav Žalud_


omg, just essence of nature beauty.
"Slovakia - Little, big country" as in advertisements best suit.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ 

*Somewhere in Spiš*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3754026


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Ubertino de Casale said:


> That is a road to Roháčska dolina from Zuberec-Brestová..


Nope, Spálená Dolina is on the right side of the photo.



Rombi said:


> omg, just essence of nature beauty.
> "Slovakia - Little, big country" as in advertisements best suit.


I don´t think so, this quote "Slovakia Little Big Country" is pretty stupid. I would adopt something like "Slovakia a passion for your sense"


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

seem said:


> *Unknown road in Western Tatras*
> 
> _by Václav Žalud_



Awesome view...thanks.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Podpoľanie region*

_by L. Kašai_

Looks like in England. :nuts:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Banská Bystrica*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Church near Levoča*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Štiavnické vrchy moutain range*

by Tomáš Šereda


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Night view from Choč*

_by Atila Zilik_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Liptovská Mara dam*

_by Martin Sojka_


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

seem said:


> *Komárno - the biggest shipyard in Slovakia
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had no idea that Slovakia has it's own shipyard^^


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Rombi said:


> I had no idea that Slovakia has it's own shipyard^^


2 of them if I am sure. One in Bratislava, another one in Komárno. 

I found some more pictures from Komárno - 

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4044/4503419532_efbeb86bce.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2738/4469837058_5812d1e710.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4022/4469840476_346cb608a4.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/4484430792_694bc9089e.jpg


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Somewhere in Low Tatras*










_by Rumko_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Orava dam in winter*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Vihorlat moutain range*

Lake Morské oko, which means "Sea eye".










_by nihao_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Brestovo cave*



















_by Palko Staník_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Horehronie region*

:cheers:










_by Ján Baláž_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Castles are really important in towns where they are. People usually link them with towns, so castle is usually the first thing what is on their minds if you say "Trenčín" or "Bojnice". 

*Nitra Castle*










_by Herbert Scheibenreif_

*Trenčín Castle 
*









_by Dominik Bugár_

*Banská Bystrica Castle*










_by Peter Duchoviè_

*Bojnice castle
*









_by Tomas Paule_

*Banská Štiavnica Castle*










_by Michal Vlčko_

*Kremnica Castle*










_ by František Chudoba_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*New "Ice camp bar" in Donovaly *

http://www.slovakia.travel/entitaview.aspx?l=1&llt=3&idp=92310


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Do you guys still want some pictures? 

*Topolčany Castle *










_by Jozef Krajčo_


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Sure Bro!
Do you have some more photos from Kezmarok and Levoca?
I have been there few about 7 years ago when I was going to Bulgaria on holiday and I remember these cities as very beautiful.
Regards to our southern neighbor


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Rombi said:


> Sure Bro!
> Do you have some more photos from Kezmarok and Levoca?
> I have been there few about 7 years ago when I was going to Bulgaria on holiday and I remember these cities as very beautiful.
> Regards to our southern neighbor


Damn it! I can't find any nice pictures. 

*Kežmarok*

best one - http://www.360cities.net/image/kezmarok-hlavne-namestie#57.35,3.81,70.0










I like also -

*Spišská Sobota*

best one - http://www.360cities.net/image/spi-sk-sobota-centrum#411.65,-8.10,70.0



















*Levoča*


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Rombi said:


> Sure Bro!
> Do you have some more photos from Kezmarok and Levoca?
> I have been there few about 7 years ago when I was going to Bulgaria on holiday and I remember these cities as very beautiful.
> Regards to our southern neighbor


Pozdrawiam bracie z Polsce.

Kiezmark
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/326/kezmarok-historicka-cesta-reduta/?pr=330
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/326/kezmarok-historicka-cesta-stary-trh/?pr=336
http://www.360cities.net/image/hrad-v-kezmarku#336.70,-8.80,70.0
http://www.360cities.net/image/kezmarska-radnica#-56.17,-14.60,70.0
http://www.360cities.net/image/kezmarok-hlavne-namestie#598.16,0.95,70.0
http://www.360cities.net/image/kezmarok-centrum#466.21,-13.91,70.0
http://www.360cities.net/image/dreveny-artikularny-kostol#31.60,-7.10,70.0

Lewocza
http://www.360cities.net/image/n-mestie-levo-a#342.00,-14.63,70.0


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Jelenia hora *

Landscape near Jelenia Hora peak in Little Carpathians. 










http://www.kopso.sk/album/Hory/slides/Jelenia hora Malé Karpaty.html


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Roštún peak*

Again in Little Carpathians, which is the lowest moutain range (out of the bigger ones) in Slovakia










http://www.kopso.sk/album/Hory/slides/Roštún - Malé Karpaty II..html


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Vrátna valley*

_Vrátna dolina or Vrátna Valley is a valley in the Malá Fatra mountain range in Slovakia. It is situated 3 kilometers from the village of Terchová in the Žilina Region. Vrátna dolina covers an area of approximately 36 km² (13,9 mi²). There are four access points into the valley: Tiesňavy, Stará dolina, Nová dolina, and Starý dvor._










http://www.kopso.sk/album/Hory/slides/Vrátna dolina.html


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry for small off top but I love slovak ska and rock. 
Completely accidentally I heard in TV Slovak Eurovision song "horehronie" sung by Kristina. Nice song and beautiful women. Horehronie is some kind of mountains? I can't find anything on polish web pages.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, love the awesome photos....


----------



## achjo (Jan 5, 2010)

Rombi said:


> Sorry for small off top but I love slovak ska and rock.
> Completely accidentally I heard in TV Slovak Eurovision song "horehronie" sung by Kristina. Nice song and beautiful women. Horehronie is some kind of mountains? I can't find anything on polish web pages.


Horehronie is a region in Central Slovakia around Banská Bystrica and Brezno.

Here something about it in Polish.


----------



## mlegs3 (Feb 15, 2011)

So beautiful are the unurbanized places :X


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Western Tatras*










_by Imrich Gonda_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Village Vernár*










_by Vladimír Šifra_


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Beautiful photo of the Western Tatras!! :drool:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Yes, I can not wait to get there! 

*Malá Fatra*










_by Ľubor Sopóci_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Omšenská Baba near Trenčín*










_by Tomáš Somr_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Kohútky*

I don't have a clue where is it but it look nice.  

EDIT: It is near Trenčín/Trenčianske Teplice










_by Mario Hrubý_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Štiavnické vrchy*

At least I think so.


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Slovakia is undoubtedly mountainous^^
Show us some more cities...big cities.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Rombi said:


> Slovakia is undoubtedly mountainous^^
> Show us some more cities...big cities.


Well, there are no big cities in Slovakia except of Bratislava (Košice is big city for Slovak standarts but not for Europeans). 

But ok, there you go. 

*Nitra*

Nitra is a city in western Slovakia, situated at the foot of Zobor Mountain in the valley of the river Nitra. With a population of about 83,572, it is the fifth largest city in Slovakia. Nitra is also one of the oldest cities in Slovakia and the country's earliest political and cultural center. Today, it is a seat of a kraj (Nitra Region) and an okres (Nitra District).










_by Samuel Koscelanský_










_by Herbert Scheibenreif_










_by Daniel Trojčák_

And big panorama - http://www.skorpion.yw.sk/2007-08-23-Kalvaria/Panorama04.jpg

_by CJone_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Trenčín*

Trenčín is a city in western Slovakia of the central Váh River valley near the Czech border, around 120 km from Bratislava. It has a population of more than 56,000, which makes it the 9th largest municipality of the country and is the seat of the Trenčín Region and the Trenčín District. It has a medieval castle, standing on a rock above the city.



















Industrial part of a city -


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Žilina*

_Žilina is a city in north-western Slovakia, around 200 kilometres from the capital Bratislava, close to both the Czech and Polish borders. It is the fourth largest city of Slovakia with a population of approximately 85,000, an important industrial center, the largest city on the Váh river, and the seat of a kraj (Žilina Region) and of an okres (Žilina District). It belongs to Upper Váh region of tourism._










_by Ali_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Žilina*

is one of the bigger citiest with nice background..










_panoramio_


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Kremnica*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Trnava*

Trnava is a city in western Slovakia, 47 km to the north-east of Bratislava, on the Trnávka river. It is the capital of a kraj (Trnava Region) and of an okres (Trnava District). It was the seat of a Roman Catholic archbishopric. The city has a historic center. Because of the many churches within its city walls, Trnava has often been called "parva Roma", i. e. "Little Rome", or more recently, the "Slovak Rome".









Ester Tothova









korom


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Žilina*









korom


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Lowland*

Near Vráble. 










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/144609/rovina-x


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Surrounding of Žilina*

A few houses on a picture are still part of the city. There is also big factory - KIA. 









http://www.vivo.sk/user/mireclh


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Bardejov*

Bardejov is a town in North-Eastern Slovakia. It is situated in the Šariš region and has about 33,000 inhabitants. The spa town, mentioned for the first time in 1241, exhibits numerous cultural monuments in its completely intact medieval town center. The town is one of UNESCO's World Heritage Sites. 

Well and it is in one of the poorest parts of the country. 









by aneez (flickr)


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Landscape near Lučenec*

South of Slovakia, Banská Bystrica county









by Viktor Šafář


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Michael's street (Michalská ulica)*

Well known street in the heart of Bratislava. At the end of the street is located Michael's Gate (Michalská brána) which is the only city gate that has been preserved of the medieval fortifications and ranks among the oldest town buildings. 









by Pavol Gálik


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*River Hron*










by Luboš cibo


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Road in Slovak Paradise National Park*










by Luboš Cibo


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great photos but could be slightly larger in size! :cheers:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ 

I will try to choose just bigger ones. 

*SPA island in Piešťany*










by Dušan Knap


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Brestovo cave*










by Palko Staník


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Road*

In many aspects, I would say that this is typical Slovak countryside road. Trees around road, no bushes, big open fields. This road is in Slovak Karst.










by Rado Gadoczi


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Krásna Hôrka castle*










by Vladimir F.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Church in Haludovce*










by Mario Hrubý


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Bielovodská valley*










by Ján Hanuska


----------



## zimi123 (Aug 21, 2008)

Sachticky, Slovakia


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Village Ždiar and Belianske Tatras*










by Stano Stratený


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Somewhere in Slovakia*

You can guess where, I don't have a clue. 










by Katarina Vandzurova


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Hilly Spiš region*










by Michal Svab


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Water mill Tomášikovo*

The water mill from 1895 stands out in the open near the Little Danube, 2 km beyond the village Tomášikovo. It has been preserved in its original condition without any untoward interventions into its design, with all its milling machinery still operational. It is now a technological monument of popular miller's trade in southern Slovakia.










by Martin Vysudil


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

seem said:


> *Road*
> 
> In many aspects, I would say that this is typical Slovak countryside road. Trees around road, no bushes, big open fields. This road is in Slovak Karst.
> 
> ...


Simply beauty. I love this foto.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ "Simply" is the word. 

*Church in Okoličné*










by Andrea Latečková


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Turiec region*

As I say, Turiec is really nice but the biggest town - Martin, is really not the most stunning Slovak city. 










by Jaroslav Stefanik


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Church in village Špania Dolina*










by Vladimír Petrák


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Levoča*

Is a town in the Spiš region of eastern Slovakia with a population of 14,600. The town has a historic center with a well preserved town wall, a Renaissance church with the _highest wooden altar in Europe_, carved by Master Paul of Levoča, and many other Renaissance buildings. On 28 June 2009, Levoča was added by _UNESCO_ to its World Heritage List










by Vladimír Hemala


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Jaseno*

Again, some typical Slovak village. 










by Jaroslav Stefanik


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Grassalkovich Palace*

The Grassalkovich Palace (Slovak: Grasalkovičov palác) is a palace in Bratislava and the residence of the president of Slovakia. It is situated on Hodžovo námestie, near the Summer Archbishop's Palace.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gadl/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*UNESCO - Chuch in Svätý Kríž*

The biggest wooden church in Central Europe.



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Town Svätý Jur*

Lovely town in Western Slovakia which is sourrounded by many vineyards.










by Ivan Šefčík


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Nitra*










by Herbert Scheibenreif


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Nitra*










by Daniel Trojčák


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*St. Anne's Church in Tatranská Javorina*










by Marián Ksiažek


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Somewhere in Tatras*










http://andrejkovac.com/web/index.html


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Kežmarok*










by Filip Ogurčák


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Churches in Kežmarok*










http://flog.pravda.sk/fezojko.flog?foto=255282


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Somewhere in Orava region*










by Ján Pilko


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Somewhere close to Muráň Plateau National Park*










by Peter Baňas


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Town Rožňava in Southern Slovakia with the Tatras in background*












by Peter Baňas


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Liptov valley*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/221155/Pyramida-Liptovska


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Spiš Castle
*









http://www.vivo.sk/photo/147833/Spissky-hrad


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Ružín dam and village Klenovec*










http://www.vivo.sk/user/pebe


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Strečno*










http://www.vivo.sk/user/tomas


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Place where Fatra moutains merge with Tatras*










http://photo.vivo.sk/jpeg/7036/245182/_o/21eb8d1/tam-kde-Fatra-v-Tatry-prechadza


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Mengusovská valley*










http://www.vivo.sk/user/tomas1111


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Village Vršatecké Podhradie*

Which is known for rocky hills around it.










http://www.vivo.sk/user/lennyl


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Spišské Podhradie *










http://www.vivo.sk/user/kartuzian


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Vrátna valley*










http://www.vivo.sk/user/joffo


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Devín with its castle*

All that land around on the opposite river banks is Austria. 










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/255099/Nad-Devinom-II


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!!! mg:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

:cheers:

*Devín Castle*










http://www.vivo.sk/user/Archanjel


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Main square in Bardejov*










http://www.vivo.sk/user/SeemannMartin


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Liptovský Hrádok*










http://www.vivo.sk/user/SeemannMartin


----------



## mark12jon (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is a nice collection of photos of Slovakia. 
These are all showing beauty of Slovakia.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Thx.  

*Peak Veľký Rozsutec in Malá Fatra moutain range*










http://www.vivo.sk/user/lennyl


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Liptovský Hrádok Castle*










http://www.vivo.sk/user/reefe


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Somewhere in Spiš*










http://www.vivo.sk/user/LUBOM


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Belianske Tatras - Monkova valley*

I have never been there. :/










http://www.vivo.sk/user/LUBOM


----------



## GordonBennett (May 2, 2011)

*Turiec region*










by I.B.MOGAJ


----------



## GordonBennett (May 2, 2011)

*Near Manín canyon*










http://www.vivo.sk/user/Jozefko2310


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

seem said:


> *Belianske Tatras - Monkova valley*
> 
> I have never been there. :/
> 
> ...


Nice photo of the Monkova valley.


----------



## GordonBennett (May 2, 2011)

Many say that Belianske Tatras where it is located, is the most beautifle part of our moutains. Imo, it is really nice because it is very different from the rest of them. :cheers:


----------



## GordonBennett (May 2, 2011)

*Village Kojšov located in Kojšov valley, Eastern Slovakia*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/212106/exotika


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Vysoká (754 m)*

Is the second-highest mountain in the Little Carpathians. It is situated above Kuchyňa. The top has a nice view of Little Carpathians' relief, Tribeč, Považský Inovec and Podunajská pahorkatina.



















by Roman Kopoš

http://www.kopso.sk/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Calvary in Nitra*










http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=297&gal=31


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Lančár church*

Some random church, I have never heard about it before.










http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=1372&gal=31


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Watermill in Jelka*










http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=300&gal=31


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Valley of the green tarn (Dolina Zeleného plesa)*










http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=402&gal=13


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Lowlands of Western Slovakia*










http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=307&gal=31


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Calvary in Banská Štiavnica*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/85646/banskostiavnicka-kalvaria


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.vivo.sk/photo/31722/a-nebesia-prehovorili


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Ždiar*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/175684/MiestoPreZivot


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Bratislava castle*










http://www.vivo.sk/user/maran


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Čičmany*










http://www.vivo.sk/user/peter327


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Nice folks paintings.


*Liptovská Mara* :cheers:


by *Martin Sojka*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

double post


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Cheers mate, I just love this dam. :cheers:

Btw, I heard that council wants to build a cycle path around it, that would be great. 










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/150517/Liptovska-Mara-Liptovsky-Trnovec/big


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Považie region*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/147066/Povazie-panorama/big


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*View from Tatranská Javorina*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/108208/Javorina/big


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Trenčín*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/76393/Trencianske-namestie/big


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Liptovská Mara*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/msojka/3826850651/
Liptov, Slovakia by Martin Sojka, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*View from Devín castle*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/theodevil/5003986022/
State Border by theodevil, on Flickr


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Great Britain? Have you expanded a little?


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Sponsor said:


> Great Britain? Have you expanded a little?


And next colony is gonna be Austria!

*Smolenice castle*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stastie/5690880301/
Smolenice Castle by stastie, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Veľký Rozsutec*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamilghais/5615335089/
Velký Rozsutec by camelos, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Roháče*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marekp/2668972526/
Morning in Rohace by MarekP, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Main square in Bratislava - *










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/249122/Hlavne-namestie-v-Bratislave


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Strážov moutains*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/258772/turisticka


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Slovakian winter fairytale; *Béla river* with the *Kriváň* mountain in background. 


by *mariannakoutna*

Btw, the name of the peak seems to be very fitting  (supposing "kriv" has the same meaning as in slovenian).


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ :cheers:



Union.SLO said:


> Btw, the name of the peak seems to be very fitting  (supposing "kriv" has the same meaning as in slovenian).


I have never thought of this but actually..Kriváň je krivý! 

This name is fiiting as your Triglav.


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

The last one reminds me random alaskan view 

btw. nie jest aż taki krzywy ten krzywań


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Sponsor said:


> The last one reminds me random alaskan view


Yeah, actually it may look like in Alaska. :nuts:



Sponsor said:


> btw. nie jest aż taki krzywy ten krzywań


Ale je. To je taký Slovenský Materhnorn. ; )


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Church in *Pominovec*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/260780/kostolik-v-poli


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Banská Bytrica*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/260340/bebesity


----------



## alunduo (May 21, 2011)

so beautiful, i like it so much!


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Hvala kay:

Village *Smolník* in Gemer region










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/169123/Smolnik-vecer


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Basilica minor and monastery in Šaštín-Stráže
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterfenda/2394888587/
Slovakia, Záhorie region by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Spring in *Turiec*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/260516/Roadfoto


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

"Famous" moutain hut near peak *Borišov* in Veľká Fatra moutains










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/219874/Svitanie-v-poslednom-raji-na-Zemi


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Orava castle* at night










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/128736/Oravsky-hrad-at-night


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Somewhere in the *Western Tatras* 










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/227742/Zapadne-Tatry-z-Temniaku


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

101 years old *St. Anne's Church* in Oravská Lesná 










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/127140/Kostol-Sv-Anny-v-Oravskej-Lesnej


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Lomnický peak*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/252962/Lomnicak-a-jeho-tien#photo-comments











http://www.vivo.sk/photo/193662/Tam-moj-domov-je#photo-comments


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Kremnica *










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/252177/BIG-AIR-3


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Western and High *Tatras moutains* 










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/194118/Zapadne-a-Vysoke-z-Nizkych


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Church in *Šurany*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/3753731471/
Surany (8) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Gerlach* is the highest Carpathian peak










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/162930/Modry-Gerlach


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Chapel* somewhere in Novohrad region









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterfenda/4780204110/
Slovakia, Novohrad region by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Vineyards* near Modra










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/108511/jesennomodranska-3D


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

View from *Ďumbier*, highest moutain in the Low Tatra range










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/258126/Rozlucka-so-snehom


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Babia hora* in Orava region










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/250857/Pod-Babou-horou


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hilly part of *Záhorie region* and village *Podbranč*










http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=440&hledej


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Manor house in *Budmerice*










http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=346&hledej


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Trenčín castle*










http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=342&hledej


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful landscapes, cities, castles and of course people


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Cheers mate. 

*Calvary* in UNESCO town of *Banská Štiavnica* 










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/258413/Ked-sa-slnko-zahladi


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Súľov*










http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=1645&latest


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Horehronie*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/msojka/4976917462/
Silent Church ~ Horehronie, Slovakia by Martin Sojka, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

About 1000 years old church in *Drážovce* 










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/261246/Verim-v-Boha-a-svatu-cirkev-poslanecku


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Nitra castle*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/3508411562/
Nitra 127 by korom, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

UNESCO protected village of *Vlkolínec*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/72696/Rano-medzi-horami


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Church in *Nové Mesto nad Váhom*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/3533322409/
Nové Mesto nad Váhom (23) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Ždiar*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/3724014368/
Zdiar (1) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hotel *Tri Studničky* in beautifle *Demänovská valley*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5697140614/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

On the top of *Lomnický peak*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5693342736/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Main square in *Kremnica
*









http://www.vivo.sk/photo/255038/Kremnica


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

interior by jandudas, on Flickr

Evangelical lutheran church in Tisovec interior.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

kaplnka sv. Ladislava v primaciálnom paláci by pxls.jpg, on Flickr

St. Ladislaus Chapel, Primatial´s Palace - Bratislava


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Trnava (57) by korom, on Flickr

Trnava - St. Nicholas Church


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Sastin (3) by korom, on Flickr

The National Basilique - Šaštín


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Lestiny (17) by korom, on Flickr

UNESCO protected wooden church - Lestiny


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Levoča, Slovakia by P Donovan, on Flickr

The highest wooden gothic altar of the World - UNESCO protected St. James Church - Levoča


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Strecno (59) by korom, on Flickr

gothic chapel - Strecno castle


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Jasná, Low Tatras*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5702187383/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Starina reservoir*, located in the *Poloniny National Park*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3945227073/
Starina by jozef.gonda, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Piecky Gorge* in the *Slovak Paradise National Park*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4788021964/
gorge by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Brhlovce*

The cut-in houses are said to have been built by the local people in the 16th and 17th centuries in order to "hide the village" and avoid the Turkish raids. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/3650650125/
Brhlovce (4) by korom, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/3651451266/
Brhlovce (3) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Village *Stratená* in the *Slovak Paradise*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radog/5081063080/
0134 by Rado Gadoczi, on Flickr


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Lomnický štít (2632 m) with Observatory and restaurant Dedo - High Tatras

by hasič
http://flog.pravda.sk/lubo-von-krizno.flog?foto=404644


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Morning on Danube - South Slovakia

by franke
http://flog.pravda.sk/franke.flog?foto=404652


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Juranova dolina, mysterious gorge in Western Tatras - Orava region - Northern Slovakia


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ This gorge is beautifle, I didn't know there's one like that. Looks like Soča. :nuts:

*Grandhotel Praha* in *Tatranská Lomnica*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5703755710/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Bardejov*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_lucas/4946441668/
Bardejov center by The_Sacul, on Flickr


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Trenčín - Kostol sv. Františka Xaverského by ML81NOS, on Flickr

Church of St. Francis of Xaver - Trenčín
Masterpiece of the Baroque in Slovakia


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

You guys know there are lots of great peaks beside Lomnicky stit?


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Of course there are! We have *Gerlach* too! 










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/248358/Slnko-zapada-za-Gerlachom#photo-comments

Well, I guess we post so many pictures of Lomničák because it is just amazing peak and there are many photos of it. I posted 3 different peaks on previous page, but yea, true mate, should post more different peaks from the High Tatras. ; )


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Chopok* - the highest peak in the *Low Tatra* moutains










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/262837/Nizke-Tatry


----------



## mirolesko (Jun 4, 2009)

^^no highest, but second highest....highest is Ďumbier


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

not second highest, but third highest, second higest is Štiavnica 

Beautiful pictures from Slovakia as usual :cheers:


----------



## mirolesko (Jun 4, 2009)

*View from Kapušany Castle, Eastern Slovakia*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2557454.jpg


----------



## mirolesko (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lightning over Sabinov, Eastern Slovakia*










http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/5044/36398208.jpg


----------



## mirolesko (Jun 4, 2009)

*Sunset in Prešov*










http://v15.nonxt4.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/13953250.jpg?redirect_counter=1
(btw it´s just 100 meters away from my house


----------



## mirolesko (Jun 4, 2009)

*Kapusany Castle*










http://v7.lscache2.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/17457541.jpg


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Ivo Andrić;79818188 said:


> not second highest, but third highest, second higest is Štiavnica
> 
> Beautiful pictures from Slovakia as usual :cheers:


Cheers mate. 

*Suchá Belá* gorge in the *Slovak Paradise*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/208924/Sucha-Bela?in-album=12069


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Strečno castle*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vlkepeter/5404925061/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Novohrad region*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterfenda/4875179062/
Slovakia, Novohrad region by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterfenda/4874571351/
Slovakia, Novohrad region by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Divín castle*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/148196/Divin


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Spálená valley*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/96596/Zuberecka2


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Bojnice castle*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikis182/4963091753/
Chateaus in Bojnice (Slovakia), 05.09.2010 by Nikis182, on Flickr


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

why is this thread called "One photo a day" ? :-D anyway, I'm glad to live in such a nice country.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Phill said:


> why is this thread called "One photo a day" ? :-D anyway, I'm glad to live in such a nice country.


Have you just realised that eastern border of our country isn't near Senec? ;D

*Museum of the Liptov Village*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5340703624/
holubník na dedinskom hostinci by pxls.jpg, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5340117283/
skanzen by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ kay:

*Blatnica, Turiec region*










by I.B.MOGAJ


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

seem said:


> Have you just realised that eastern border of our country isn't near Senec? ;D


Senec? I have heard about it before, isn't it in Ukraine?


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

seem said:


> *Bojnice castle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This castle: when it was constructed?


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

dnh310 said:


> This castle: when it was constructed?


Bojnice Castle was first mentioned in written records in 1113, in a document held at the Zobor Abbey. Finally, the last famous castle owner from the Palffy family, John Palffy (1829-1908), made a complex romantic reconstruction from 1888 to 1909 and created today's beautiful imitation of French castles of the Loire valley.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bojnice_Castle


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Horné diery gorge*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/218491/Horne-diery


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Malý Kriváň, Veľká Fatra moutains*










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/120477/krajina-pod-malym-krivanom

*View from the top*










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/127400/z-maleho-krivana


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

seem said:


> ^^ Great photo! I wish I was there. Actually, I have never realised it before but these hills near Trenčín are higher than I thought.
> 
> *Random road between Slovakia and Hungary*
> 
> ...


I love this borderland between Slovakia and Hungary. Mountains meet plain. I can not wait to start my trip via Slovakia in August :cheers:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Rombi said:


> I love this borderland between Slovakia and Hungary. Mountains meet plain. I can not wait to start my trip via Slovakia in August :cheers:


Some weeks ago I have started this new thread focusing only on must see in Slovakia. Maybe it helps 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1399988


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Rombi said:


> I love this borderland between Slovakia and Hungary. Mountains meet plain. I can not wait to start my trip via Slovakia in August :cheers:


Where exactly are you going to? 

*Sunset, Turiec valley*










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/154534/zapad-slnka-nad-mosovcami


----------



## Lapeno (Jun 6, 2011)

Slovakia has its own atmosphere.


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

seem said:


> Where exactly are you going to?


Unfortunately Slovakia won't be my point of destiny but I'm going to make a small sightseeing in Presov and Kosice.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

You should go also to some small towns like Bardejov or Levoča. 

Somewhere in the *Slovak Karst*










http://www.slovakia.travel/imagegallery.aspx?l=1&smi=8013&io=52081&igo=31868


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Near *Rysy*, High Tatras










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/94147/cestou-na-chatu-pod-rysmi


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Somewhere in the *Kysuce* region










http://www.flickr.com/photos/granatco/5816300566/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Calvary in Oščadnica, Kysuce region*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marianlacko/4921451739/
Kalvária, Oščadnica, Kysuce, Slovensko (cold colour) by Marian & Beata Lacko, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marianlacko/4921450133/
Kalvária, Oščadnica, Kysuce, Slovensko (wide) by Marian & Beata Lacko, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Church of the Holy Trinity, Žilina*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/3585877865/
Zilina (26) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*The Wedding Palace in Bytča*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/3563564827/
Bytca (12) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## mirolesko (Jun 4, 2009)

*Manor-house in Markušovce*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/49494357.jpg


----------



## mirolesko (Jun 4, 2009)

*Manor-house in Bijacovce*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/17012953.jpg


----------



## mirolesko (Jun 4, 2009)

*Zborov castle*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/27567083.jpg


----------



## mirolesko (Jun 4, 2009)

*Ružín, eastern Slovakia*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/5142108.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/12094762.jpg









http://v7.cache6.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28434510.jpg?redirect_counter=2


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

seem said:


> *The Wedding Palace in Bytča*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seem, that this Juraj Thurzo´s Castle in Bytča 
Weeding palace in Bytča is this building :cheers:










by Žilina gallery: http://zilina-http://zilina-gallery.sk/picture.php?/16850/category/414/


----------



## Peterlee (Aug 18, 2011)

Ubertino! Hats off to your beautiful pics.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Ubertino de Casale said:


> Seem, that this Juraj Thurzo´s Castle in Bytča
> Weeding palace in Bytča is this building :cheers:


It looks fab after it was renovated. :cheers:

*Church in Trstená*










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/69856/kostol-v-trstenej


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Čierny kameň, Veľká Fatra moutains*










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/202824/cierny-vo-velkej


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Spiš region*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/269234/Spisska-krajina


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Countryside, Trnava county*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/granatco/5821939084/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/granatco/5821938818/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Komárno*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/3424686484/
Komarno 038 by korom, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Ždiar, Spiš*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/3723205371/
Zdiar (4) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Bratislava castle*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/granatco/5821937094/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great photos...I like especially the refreshing pic on post # 821....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Cheers 

*Gabčíkovo dam*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/251127/lapace-lodi


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

one photo a day? nope 

*Trnava*










taken by me


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Well on average. ;D

Trnava looks cool, I haven't been there for ages. So you were in Slovakia, which towns/places did you visit then?


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Bratislava, Trnava, Zvolen, Kosice, Levoca. Maybe I'll post some pictures here later as an addition to your updates


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Nice  so which of them did you like the most? You should.  

*Liptovský Hrádok*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/267134/Liptovsky-Hradok


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

The most?

*Levoča*









taken by me

For its peacefull heart and idyllic green hills around


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Church in Malá Skalka*










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/83914/mala-skalka-ii


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Tiesňavy, Malá Fatra moutains, Žilina region*










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/209315/v-tiesnavach


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

some pictures 

Bratislava









Belianska jaskyna









Belianske Tatry 









Bojnice









Devin









Kosice









Domasinsky meander









Donovaly









Jasovska Mazarna









Kostolik sv. Michala Archanjela









Kralova hola









Krivan









Liptovska Mara









Lomnicky stit









Mala Fatra









Nizke Tatry









Nitriansky kraj









Stratena









pohlad z Velkeho Chocu









Polana









Rohacske sedlo









Spissky hrad









Stefanikova mohyla









Slovenske hory









tatransky potok









Vysoke Tatry









Tomasovsky vyhlad









Velka Fatra









Vysoke Tatry









Vlkolinec









vodopad v Luckach









Vychodna









Vysoke Tatry










http://www.sme.sk/c/6037174/krasy-slovenska-na-vasich-fotkach.html


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Čachtice castle*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/171179/Cachtice-01


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Košice*, City Hall


by *Repiský Máté*


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ It is Theatre.


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

view taking the picture is so cool


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

ejo said:


> ^^ It is Theatre.


Oh I see, my bad. 


*Spišská Kapitula*


by *jandudas*


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Neobaroque Chateau in Spissky Hrhov. 
*Region Spiš - Northern Slovakia*










by: vlaha tatry
http://flog.pravda.sk/vlahatatrysro.flog


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Veľká Fatra* National Park, view from *Tlstá* (1373 m)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterfenda/5698937524/
Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterfenda/5698364993/
Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Calvary in Banská Štiavnica*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/85646/banskostiavnicka-kalvaria


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Stredné Považie region*, near Trenčín










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/153554/Povazie


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Village *U Gregušov* at 910m is the highest located village in *Kysuce region*. 

Personally, it is one of my favourite Slovak regions. :cheers:










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/110120/V-osade-u-Gregusov-2?in-album=1615










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/110119/V-osade-u-Gregusov?in-album=1615


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Somewhere in Kysuce*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/268007/Kysucka-samota?in-album=1615


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Spišský Štiavnik Chateau, summer residence of Spiš Bishop* - *Spiš region -Northern Slovakia*










http://flog.pravda.sk/mk-foto.flog?foto=409397


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Church of Marianka-one of the oldest places of pilgrimage in Slovakia - Bratislava region - Western Slovakia*


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

*Castle Červený Kameň - Bratislava region - Western Slovakia*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Ubertino de Casale said:


> *Spišský Štiavnik Chateau, summer residence of Spiš Bishop* - *Spiš region -Northern Slovakia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a lovely shot.....thanks.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Malý Manín*










http://flog.pravda.sk/o-k-a-m-i-h-y.flog?foto=426834










http://flog.pravda.sk/o-k-a-m-i-h-y.flog?foto=424164


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Western Tatras - Blyšť and Bystá *










http://flog.pravda.sk/orava1.flog?foto=426616


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Somewhere in Slovakia*










http://flog.pravda.sk/o-k-a-m-i-h-y.flog?foto=411232


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Here I come! :cheers:


*Bratislava* by *Michal Trnka*


----------



## sunny29 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Buddy Nice Collection
These all are photos of Slovakia it is admirable but in a day it is not!!!
How one can shoot pictures like that in a day.
It is really awesome!!!


------------------------*
electronic cigarette*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Union.SLO said:


> Here I come! :cheers:


Oh cool! For how long are you going to stay? Are you going to visit some other places?


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Hey, in these days my study begins, so it was a really short trip actually, we visited Wien, Bratislava and Budapest, staying in each one just for a day, so I only got a fleeting impression of these beautiful capitals. Particularly Bratislava, I really like it, although not as monumental as the other two, but has cool relaxed atmosphere and felt pretty homely there.  Hope I'll have a chance to visit more of Slovakia in the next central european trip.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ I am glad you enjoyed your A-H trip.  

*Smolník, Slovenské Rudohorie moutains, Gemer region*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/232938/Rano-nad-Smolnikom










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/169123/Smolnik-vecer


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Žilina dam and Malá Fatra moutains*










by me


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Trenčín castle*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2043239806/
Trenčín, West Slovakia by jandudas, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

In Vino *Modra*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5100222179/
In Vino - Modra by pxls.jpg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5100821396/
In Vino - Modra by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Kľak, Malá Fatra moutains*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5449014089/
z Kľaku by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## Albinfo (Jul 24, 2009)

amazing pics


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ kay:

*Spišský Štvrtok*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1392991321/
spissky stvrtok 04 by romangres, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1393887090/
spissky stvrtok 06 by romangres, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Malá Fatra moutains*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vlamor11/5227171879/
Na hrebeni Malej Fatry by vlamor11, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Pieniny moutains*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3276890030/
pieniny by mangalino1980, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Devín castle* is located just a few metres from Austrian boder which is in the middle of the River Danube and Morava, on this picture you can see the Danube and Hainburger Berge - part of the Little Carpathians 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5449084309/
Devín by pxls.jpg, on Flickr

Border is also in the middle of the River Morava









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/3823371580/
Devin from Sandberg by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Rozsutec*, Malá Fatra moutains









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5316625934/
Chata na Grúni s Veľkým Rozsutcom by pxls.jpg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5315995701/
Veľký Rozsutec by pxls.jpg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5164868425/
Veľký Rozsutec by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Pohronský Inovec*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5094886520/
pohronský inovec by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Banská Štiavnica*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5327397532/
Kostol sv. Kataríny s radnicou by pxls.jpg, on Flickr

*Calvary* in Banská Štiavnica









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5327389850/
Kalvária by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Hronský Benadik abbey*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5449636906/
Hronský Beňadik Abbey by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


*Tekov region, Hron basin*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5449031065/
Tekovská Breznica by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Danube*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5768110178/
Petržalský breh Dunaja by pxls.jpg, on Flickr

*Bratislava* from *Königswarte* (Austria)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/3938293283/
bratislavský hrad by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Čierny Váh dam*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/msojka/4058683880/
Twin Creations ~ High Tatras, Slovakia by Martin Sojka, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/msojka/4064740456/
Snow & Water ~ High Tatras, Slovakia by Martin Sojka, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Devin Castle* - view towards Austria









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5632088891/
Hrad Devín by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Gemer* region, Southern Slovakia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/msojka/3768474176/
Drowsy Beauty ~ Gemer, Slovakia by Martin Sojka, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Orava Castle*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kexi/2499008835/
slovakia. oravsky hrad 5 by kexi, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Sunset in the Lesser Fatra moutains*



















today by me


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

View on the *Western Tatra* moutains, Lesser Fatra










today by me


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Bratislava*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/theodevil/6108971621/
Ships on Danube by theodevil, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Bratislava*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

It has some distinct atmos but on other hand it is just like other cities in CE. 

*Muráň* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radog/6680270201/
0068 by Rado Gadoczi, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radog/6680269297/
0067 by Rado Gadoczi, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Border* between Slovakia and Hungary









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radog/6680255553/
Color way by Rado Gadoczi, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radog/6680254695/
0050 by Rado Gadoczi, on Flickr


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Again very nice places from Słowacja :cheers:
It's seems that Tatras mountains make really very big difference in climate between northern and southern areas from itself - northern (polish) colder and southern (slovakian) warmer.

Stredná Európa najlepší !!!!!


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Difference between climate of Northern and Southern Slovakia is quite big, usually about 5C but sometime the weather can be really different. Last weekend I was in Bratislava and it was sunny and 12C while in the North it was just 2C and it was snowing. :nuts:

*Slovak Karst* - view from Soroška pass









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mar_tinz/2545445215/
View from Soroska Mountain Pass, Slovakia by mar_tinz, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mar_tinz/2546280044/
View from Soroska Mountain Pass, Slovakia by mar_tinz, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Western Tatra mts. from *Orava Castle*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinhronsky/6305016219/
Tatras panorama landscape by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Great photos, seem.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

kay:

*Main Square* (Hlavné námestie), Bratislava









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/4101863498/
Hlavné námestie by pxls.jpg, on Flickr

*Hviezdoslavovo Square*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5119149636/
Ganymedova fontána by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Old town*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5584349823/
Staré mesto v noci by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Main Street, Košice*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6754483449/
IMG_9023.jpg by pxls.jpg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6754500305/
IMG_9139.jpg by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*State Theather*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6754484417/
Štátne divadlo Košice by pxls.jpg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6754511357/
Štátne divadlo Košice by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Ružín dam*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radog/6680231649/
0026 by Rado Gadoczi, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Súľov*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radog/6680279921/
0078 by Rado Gadoczi, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radog/6680280769/
0079 by Rado Gadoczi, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Blumental church, Bratislava*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edgar-photo/6064597073/
_DSC1988 by edgar.photography, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Kremnica*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mar_tinz/2325076352/
Untitled by mar_tinz, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Church of St. Martin in *Martinček*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elehmden/4934700936/
Martinček, Templar Church by ELP - Erik Lehmden, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*High Tatras*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6830557137/
Lo spettacolo degli Alti Tatra by DuccioP, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Plavecký Peter*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinhronsky/3213049285/
Plavecky Peter by Martin Hronský, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Vajnory church*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/durih/1737781708/
Vajnory church / Vajnorsky kostol by durih, on Flickr


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

Bratislava and Kosice are wonderful!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous photos from Slovakia....:cheers:


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

I love Slovakia. Jewel in Central Europe.:cheers2:


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

I LOVE SLOVAKIA. Amazing country!
Very good photos! :cheers:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Thx guys, I am glad you like the photos.. 

*Châteaux Dardanely, Markušovce
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6748370777/
Letohrádok Dardanely by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Trenčín*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4949429810/
Trenčín Castle from Town Tower - Slovak Republic 1 by duryno, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4949429012/
Trenčín Square and the Flag - Slovak Republic1 by duryno, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Western Tatra moutains*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davedeleeuw/3493959654/
High Tatra by David C. de Leeuw, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

seem said:


> *Trenčín*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


krásne vlajky


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Ova zastava izgleda kao Hrvatska.  

*Banská Štiavnica*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/7056993363/
Banská Štiavnica by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Zastava je predivna.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Rusovce*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5632068227/
kostol v Rusovciach by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Slovak Paradise*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6754519595/
Prielom Hornádu by pxls.jpg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6754536371/
Prielom Hornádu by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Pannonian Plain* - it is said that this huge lowland could feed the whole Europe. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5094910302/
výhľad z Veľkej Homole by pxls.jpg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5094308581/
výhľad z Veľkej Homole by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Alps and Stupava*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3891072810/
schneeberg a stupava by dodis, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Western Tatra moutains*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/3879884064/
IMG_1403 by pxls.jpg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/3879885204/
IMG_1404 by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Trenčín - Piarist Church of St. Francis Xavier
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/3879736148/
IMG_1093 by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Old townhall, Bratislava*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/7057110599/
Old townhall by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Strečno castle*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5321461227/
Hrad Strečno by pxls.jpg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5321456083/
Hrad Strečno by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Eurovea, Bratislava*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5094300695/
Eurovea by pxls.jpg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5094903564/
Eurovea by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

@seem: Thanks for sharing these great pics! :cheers:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

I am glad you like them I ll keep on posting 

*Water mill *Klepáč in *Bratislava* - it is located in a nice vally with lakes and running paths, really a great place for relax in the middle of the city.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5091162190/
mlyn by pxls.jpg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stastie/6279469656/
Tranquility by stastie, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Nová Baňa*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/7057000415/
Lúka nad Novou Baňou by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Château Dolná Krúpa* with his musical pavilion is known for the visits by the famous composer *Ludwig van Beethoven*, once a friend of Count *Brunswick's family*. He is believed to have composed the well-known Moonshine Sonata there. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/7057005655/
Kaštiel v Dolnej Krupej by pxls.jpg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6910923380/
Kaštieľ v Dolnej Krupej by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Kopanice* - dispersed settlements like this cover up to 10 % of Slovakia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stastie/7018771845/
Kopanice by stastie, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Tajch Nová Baňa *- originally, it was used to collect water to drive water column pumping devices in the mine.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6085492621/


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

*Bratislava* A few buildings in part of the wonderful old town:

Bratislava by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*D1* on the river island near Považská Bystrica


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Bratislava, interior of the Cathedral:


Bratislava Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Hummel house, Bratislava*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/5091160204/
Hummelov dom by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Lomnicky peak*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marekp/2918459806/
Lomnicky Peak by MarekP, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Svätý Jur*/Sankt Georgen/Sanctus Georgius is located in the foothills of *Male Karpaty*, covered by vineyards like small Slovak Tuscany 


































http://www.julokotus.com/portfolio/letecka-fotografia


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful photo series from Slovakia...:cheers:


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

kay:

*Trenčín*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/3879739062/
IMG_1102 by pxls.jpg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/3878941307/
IMG_1099 by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Smolenice castle*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6910926864/
Smolenický zámok by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*European Bee-eater* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6987699584/
Kŕdeľ Včelárik zlatého by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Kežmarok Town hall*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6759704241/
Radnica by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Village life*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6910969500/
Indy by pxls.jpg, on Flickr

Very typical Sunday lunch - schnitzel with potatoe salad









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/7057052073/
IMG_6929.jpg by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## Luucifer1987 (Sep 23, 2008)

seem said:


> *House on house, Bratislava*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kde v BA sa toto nachadza ?
Where in Bratislava is situated this ?


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

Luucifer1987 said:


> Kde v BA sa toto nachadza ?
> Where in Bratislava is situated this ?


Je to sidlo Strabag v Bratislave/ Strabag offices in Bratislava









viac tu/more here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=41007920


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow...


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Main square, Bratislava*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6957720984/
Hlavné námestie v Bratislave v noci by pxls.jpg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6957714580/
Bratislavský hrad a Dóm sv. Martina v noci by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Slovakia mts.-Brodnianka 720m.n.m


brodno (2) by Marecko, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Kysucká vrchovina mts. - Brodenec 620 m.n.m


vvv by Marecko, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Kysucká vrhovina mts.


dfdfd by Marecko, on Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Liptovský Hrádok










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/287915/Moje-rodne


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Region Kysuce


karpaty by Marecko, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Kysuce



DSCN0533ddfd by Marecko, on Flickr


DSCN0763ssdssds by Marecko, on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Štrbské Pleso* 


by *Steve-P2010*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Popradské Pleso*


by *Steve-P2010*


by *Steve-P2010*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Bratislava*, Kuchajda Lake


by *Miroslav Petrasko*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Bratislava*, view from Nový Most (the New Bridge)


by *Jim Nix / Nomadic Pursuits*


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Kysucká vchovina mts.


Slovensko by Marecko, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Region Horné Považie from Kysucká vrchovina mts.


Karpaty by Marecko, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Kysuce


Vreteno by Marecko, on Flickr


Slovakia 2 by Marecko, on Flickr


Kysuce by Marecko, on Flickr


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

48037922


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Slovakia looks fantastic in the photos, Bratislava seems like a pleasant and desirable place to live, if I'm right?


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

European capital of culture 2013 *Košice*


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Beaultiful Montains !


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

MORE MONTAINS PLEASE


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Lomnický štít (2632m) ... High Tatras mountains






















































taken by sqooth ... source: photobucket.com


----------



## GordonBennett (May 2, 2011)

Somewhere in *Trnava county*



















http://slovakia.vivo.sk/photo/290528/Zapad-slnka-nad-zeleznicou/city/362/Bohdanovce-nad-Trnavou


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Carpathian world in Slovakia - Strážov mts.*








[/url] Slovakia, Strážovské vrchy Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr[/IMG]

:cheers:


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Carpathian land - Veľká Fatra mts.*








[/url] Slovakia, Veľká Fatra Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Wild Low Tatras mountains*








[/url] what´s on? by detektiv.karol, on Flickr[/IMG]

:cheers:


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strečno castle*








[/url] Strečno by Karpatia, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Strečno castle by Karpatia, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Strečno II by Karpatia, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Strečno III by Karpatia, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Castle by Karpatia, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Castle Strečno by Karpatia, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Strážov mts.*








[/url] Slovakia, Strážovské vrchy Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Slovak railway - Slovak paradise mts.*








[/url] Slovakia, Slovenský raj Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Chočšké vrchy mts.*








[/url] Fuji Choč by salisoft, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Wild Karpaty - Malá Fatra mts.*








[/url] Karpaty by Karpatia, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Malá Fatra mts.*








[/url]
Malá Fatra by Karpatia, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
Slovakia by Karpatia, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Slovak nature - Part 1*






:cheers:


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Slovak nature - Part 2*


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Impozant carpathians mountains*






:cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

National park Tatras - Roháče mts.









[/url] Rohace by stano szenczi, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Landscape Orava region 

 September morning in Orava by stano szenczi, on Flickr


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

Liptov region

 Liptovska Teplicka by stano szenczi, on Flickr


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

*Skalka (near Trencin)
photos taken by me*


























Skalka nad Váhom - the oldest pilgrim place in Slovakia, more info HERE


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Xmas tram in Bratislava, takes you for free... Merry Xmas and Happy New Year!








Picture from Marek Ševc Alias: @fujifilm


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*River Danube @ Devin Castle, Bratislava*

Photo is my own


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Bratislava*

Photo is my own


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Liptovská Teplička - Zemiakové pivničky, Potato Cellars in Liptovská Teplička Village
Hobbit-Land look like buildings, in fact they real, not a fantasy and they still in use!
(Part 1/3)
Google Maps Location: 48.964801,20.091001

An alleged European rarity – small cellars scattered between the village and the local cemetery – is another interesting feature of the village. The potato cellars are simple cellars for storing potatoes dug vertically into the ground.

They are 2.5 to 3 metres deep and are pear-shaped as their width decreases upwards. The cellars are covered with small roofs made of timber with a layer of soil and sod. The roof is slightly sloped and supported by a small door embedded into posts.

Vegetables (especially potatoes) keep relatively good quality all year round thanks to limestone, in which the cellars are dug and stable temperature between 2 and 6 °C. One cellar holds thirty or more bags of potatoes. These unique cellars still serve their originally purpose today. There are still 419 potato cellars left in the village. Their appearance resembles homes of dwarves and so the cellars attract a lot of curious tourists.
Source and more info here.









Liptovská Teplička


Slovakia - Liptovska Teplicka by gosiapostcards, on Flickr









www.teraz.sk
















Source of images


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

(Part 2/3)









Liptovská Teplička


Liptovska Teplicka by stano szenczi, on Flickr









www.teraz.sk
















Source of images


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

(Part 3/3)









kamenné pivničky obyvateľov L.T, @konvalinka









World • Slovenská republika • Prešovský kraj 
Liptovská Teplička, nokristina









www.teraz.sk


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Most zo starého vagóna - Bridge from the old train wagon
Google Maps Location: 48.555634,19.313418

"...it was more than half a century ago, from the railway line it was dragged on the ground by bulldozer. Wheels were gone, they dismounting them already there, but it would not help, just it would sink deeper into grass. By the stream there has been waiting modified shorelines and two cranes, they laid him across, and it was done... so was talking at least those who were by it, but no one is alive today - said by Pavol Výboh, former mayor of Vígľaš about a rarity - The rail carriage, which is now the bridge.[/URL]
* - sorry for rough google translation (if you can, send me better version to replace)

Few years ago looked like this:




























Source of images and more info (click)
Another sorce here (click)


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Theese days after reconstruction looks like this:
* Bridge was saved THANKS TO volunteers in cooperation with municipal authorities in Vígľaš.




























Source of images and more info (click)


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Herliansky gejzír, The geyser of Herľany
Google Maps Location: 48.801108,21.477673

In the 1870s, an artesian well was drilled here in pursue of another mineral water source for the expanding spa. The 404.5 m deep probe brought up a strong spring of the mineral water. Now the periodicity of emanation is about 32-34 hours. The water springs for about 20-30 minutes to the height of maximum 20 metres. The yield of one eruption is about 600 hl of water. 

As this unique natural scene occurs approximately every one and a half days, the tourist should enquire by phone at the local post office about the presumed time of its appearance.
Full information here: http://whc.unesco.org/en/tentativelists/1741/









Herľany-fázy erupcie, @furčake





















Source of images Picture1 (waiting for eruption), Picture2 (here it comes)


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Liptovský Ján - Minerálne a termálne pramene, Natural tank and thermal springs in Liptovský Ján
(Part1)
Google Maps Location: 49.042967,19.677962

The healing mineral water can be found at the end of the village Liptovský Ján, in the natural bath spring, which is called “tank” by local inhabitants. In its vicinity there is a drinkable mineral water spring called Teplica and the thermal swimming pool Sorea together with the indoor pool at the hotel Sorea Máj.

In the past, the village of Liptovský Ján was known mainly for its warm mineral springs, the number of which was fourteen. For many centuries, people from this part of Slovakia have divided the springs into two categories – hot springs (teplica) and cold springs (medokýš). It is said that people discovered the healing power of their springs by chance. Local women used to soak hemp more often and with pleasure. They appreciated beneficial effects of the spring, thanks to which they were getting younger, dancing longer and their rheumatism and joint pain simply faded away. 

Mineral water in Liptovský Ján belong to cold and very low thermal, weakly to strongly dioxide, nitrogen weakly mineralized waters with a temperature of hydrogen sulphide from 14.8 to 29.4 ° C.[/URL]









Termálny prameň - Kaďa
































Source of images​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

(Part2)









Liptovský Ján
















Images source









http://www.geolocation.ws/v/P/60347499/bazn/en#

 360 panoramatic view of location​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Teplý prameň Kamenná Poruba 37°C, Hot spring in Kamenna Poruba.
Google Maps Location: 49.102649,18.687229









Source​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Termálny prameň Lukavica, The hot spring near Lukavica
Google Maps Location: 48.481277,18.759426

The hot spring near Lukavica is situated near Zarnovica. However, only few people know this place. The water flowing from it reaches 35°C. Many people say it has healing effects. The prospect hole is situated in the side valley, about 250 m eastwards from Lukavica. It was hollowed in 1980 within deposit-hydrogeological research of the task "Štiavnicko-hodrussky ore district". Termal water was found in the depth of 792 - 851 m. The water flows out of the prospect hole unhampered. It is used by local people in summer.









Source






































Sources of images: Picture 1, 2, 3, Picture 4,5​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Termálne pramene Sklené Teplice, The hot springs in Sklene Teplice
Google Maps Location: 48.527114,18.865103

There are 14 springs in Sklene Teplice with temperatures ranging from 37 ° C to 52.3 ° C. Some artificial boreholes and wells are up to 1600m deep. They are the most important springs of this volcanic belt. The springs belong to natural slightly mineralized hot, hypotonic water. Thermal water spas in Sklene Teplice are used to treat patients with neurological diseases and musculoskeletal diseases thanks to the properties of this mineral water.

For those who do not like to bathe directly in natural reservoirs and ponds right next to spring, the village offers some very exclusive bathhouses and wellness therapies, but maybe I'll post them next time...

















Source and more pics...









Source


Sklene_Teplice_spa by Concours Mondial de Bruxelles, on Flickr​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Termálny vrt Liptovská Kokava, Thermal borehole in Liptovska Kokava
Google Maps Location: 49.090661,19.802363

In the locality of Liptovská Kokava is geothermal borehole ZGL - 3 owned by the municipality. Bore capacity of 20 liters/second geo - thermal water from a depth of 1,946 and 2,365 meters with a water temperature of 44 degrees C. In the future,there is a plan to create similar aqua park as Tatralandia, Bešnová etc.









Source
































Source​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Termálny prameň Chorvátsky Grob, Thermal spring in Chorvatsky Grob
Google Maps Location: 48.230701,17.271095

The prospect hole is used for bathing at present. The formerly built swimming pool is damaged. The prospect hole is situated near the brook Mlynský jarok.

























Source of images























Source of Images 1,2 and 3

* 360 Panorama of location in Summer (click the picture),  And the same panorama in Winter, have a look...*​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Termálne pramene Kalameny, Thermal springs in Kalameny, Liptov region
Google Maps Location: 49.133314,19.419665

Hot spring Kalameny is placed northly of the village. You can stop near the Church and go along yellow tourist marking. Take the swimsuit with. You can bath all the year in small lake about 20 x 10 m.









Source









Sometimes is quite overcrowded place, no wonder, there are tourist routes and highway nearby... source





















Source of pictures above









Source

* 360 Panorama of hot spring bath (click the picture)*​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Krátery vo Vyšných Ružbachoch, Thermal craters in Vysne Ruzbachy
Google Maps Location: 49.305553,20.560269

The tourist attraction of Spišská Magura and the Spa Vyšné Ružbachy are several craters. They are results of the collapsed travertine monticules, which precipitated around the mineral springs rich in calcium. Spa is located between of historic towns Bardejov and Poprad - the gateway to the High Tatras.

There are four big and several small travertine craters in the spa of Vyšné Ružbachy. Krater is the most popular among them. Its diameter is 20 metres and it is two to three metres deep. Krater is the biggest travertine lake in Slovakia. Other travertine craters are dry. One of them is "Kaplnkovy krater" named so because of the chapel (kaplnka) standing on its edge. Its dimension is 51 x 32 metres and it is 4.5 metres deep.

The curiosity of the area is a small lake – Kráter (crater) with the thermal water from the spring named Izabella. This crater is situated on the top of travertine mound and it is protected natural landmark. Its unique natural crater as one of three in the world (simillar in Croatia and South America)









Source









Source









Source









Source and gallery of other interesting pictures about Vysne Ruzbachy SPA​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Travertínová kopa "Sivá Brada", Travertine hill "Sivá Brada"
Google Maps Location: 49.007235,20.723219

Sivá Brada, in English „Grey Beard“, is a travertine hill under Spis castle containing several mineral springs. On the top of the hill stands the Chapel of the Holy Cross. As far back as the 17th century, two mineral springs were described on the top of the hill. On the upper one, situated about 20 steps from the chapel, a noisy bubbling of gas (carbon dioxide; CO2) could be found. On the northern rim of the hill, borehole B-2 was drilled in 1956 in order to supply neighbouring spa Sivá Brada with mineral water. The borehole is 132 m deep, but the first manifestations of erupting groundwater were registered at a depth of 119.8 m. The original height of eruptions was 15 m, groundwater temperature 11°C and content of dissolved carbon dioxide 2.14 g/l. The eruption appeared approximately 3 times daily, lasted 2 minutes and the whole erupted volume was about 1000 l. The eruptions are gradually becoming weaker and the intervals prolonged.

The geyser: the original borehole casing was removed in the 1990’s and the area around the borehole today gives the impression of a natural spring. The principle of Sivá Brada geyser’s function is not the same as in the case of typical geysers of Iceland, New Zealand or Yellowstone. The reason for sudden release of accumulated volume is not hot water vapour but rather the carbon dioxide massively present in the deep, circulating groundwater of the Carpathians.









Source









Source





















Source of picture1, picture2


3D view of location (click to panoramatic view mode)

 Another panorama (click)​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Korňanský ropný prameň, Korňa Crude Oil Spring
Google Maps Location: 49.411148,18.579667

It is a natural oil surface spring with sporadic outflow of self-igniting methane. In 1994 the spring was declared a natural monument. In the past, oil from the spring was used by local people for greasing of carts, footwear, for lighting and also for healing of livestock skin diseases. Korňa Oil Spring remains the European curiosity.
HD pic (link), picture 2, Wikipedia









Source
















Source of picture1, Picture2


Slovakia, Kysuce region by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Liptovský Ján - termálne jazierko pri penzióne, Thermal pool near pension in Liptovsky Jan
Google Maps Location: 49.037755,19.674003









Source 
















Source of images
















Source of images​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Source of images































Source of images​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Termálny prameň v Patinciach, Thermal spring in Patince
Google Maps Location: 47.747409,18.307949









Source 









Source









Source​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Town Žilina*

by me


žilina by Karpatia, on Flickr


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Rio De "Slovakia"
Socha Ježiša Krista v obci Klin / The sculpture of Jesus Christ in the village Klin, Orava region
Google Maps Location: 49.4534,19.483427

The highest statue of Jesus Christ in Slovakia. It is a remake of the famous one in Brasil. The statue is 9 meters (cca 32 ft) high. The distance of the hands reaches 7 meters (22 ft) and the weight of the statue is 23t (50600 lbs). The place is often visited by tourists and local inhabitants because of its unique location. The view from this spot will take your breath away …









Source









Source









Source









Západné Tatry and Oravská priehrada (dam) in the distance​
(Thanks to "Carpatian Mountains" to keep this thread alive! :cheers


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Terchová - Dolina Obšívanka / Obsivanka Valley near Terchová
Google Maps Location: 49.245453,19.02184

Short valley called Obšívanka, which is perhaps the most attractive valley in the region of Malá Fatra thanks to the surrounding rock formations. From Obšívanka descend on the steep field trail on the right that will lead you directly to Terchová. In few sections you will descend with a help of built-in metal stairs with handles or via serpentines in the shadow of trees. The scenery with peaking needle-style rocks is truly breathtaking.









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Source









Source









Source​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Terchová - Tiesňavy / Tiesňavy gorge near Terchová
Google Maps Location: 49.244724,19.038191









Mních / Monk


Tiesňavy / Sokolie / Malá Fatra by Kachle, on Flickr









Source









Source​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Tiesňavy, Vrátna-völgy by Bereczki Zoltán, on Flickr


Tiesňavy / Sokolie / Malá Fatra by Kachle, on Flickr


Tiesňavy, Vrátna-völgy by Bereczki Zoltán, on Flickr​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Jánošíkove diery - Terchová/ Janosik holes near Terchová
Google Maps Location: 49.252849,19.071665

Jánošík holes are set of straits and canyons in Krivanska Malá Fatra which were shaped by water stream. Jánošík holes are situated in the State Nature Reserve Rozsutec and consist of four parts: Dolné diery – Lower holes, Nové diery – New holes, Horné diery – Upper holes and Tesná rizna - Narrow Strait. Holes’ creek that flows through them has formed them. In Jánošík holes there are more than twenty waterfalls that all together create The Holes’ creek. Bizarre rock formations within the canyon with the specific wet climate are the house of several interesting species of fauna and flora. Jánošík holes are available by the tourist trails with ladders and chains. 


Janosikove diery by Solim A, on Flickr


Janosikove Diery (8) by danka_sean, on Flickr









Source









Source


Panorama view of Jánošíkove diery (click)​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Source









Source
















Source of images









Source​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Liptov region*









http://www.vivo.sk/photo/216687/rybarov-raj


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Malá Fatra Mountains
Google Maps Location

Area: 226.3 square kilometers, Highest peak: Veľký Kriváň (1,709 meters). Ten kilometers from Žilina lie the Malá Fatra Mountains, part of the mighty arc of the Carpathian Mountain Chain, and the westernmost of Slovakia's big four mountain ranges. The Malá Fatra include dizzying peaks, deep valleys, castles and ruins, folk architecture and the birthplace of Juraj Jánošík, Slovakia's Robin Hood, in Terchová village. A national park since 1988, the Malá Fatra cover 52 kilometers end to end, in a southwest-to-northeast arc. The range is divided more or less in half by the river Váh. The southeast (Lučanská Fatra) is shorter, and its peaks are covered in plant life. The northeast (Kriváňska Fatra) has rocky peaks, strange and attractive rock formations and valleys sliced by canyons, waterfalls, and gorges.









Source









Source









Source









Source

​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Tourist Crosroads "Medziholie"​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Súľovské Skaly / Súľov Rocks
Google Maps Location

The Súľov Mountains (in Slovak, Súľovské vrchy) is a rugged mountain range in Slovakia, the northwestern part of the Fatra-Tatra Area of the Inner Western Carpathians. Its highest peak is Veľký Manín, at 890 meters.
The Súľov Mountains is the location of:
the Súľov Rocks, a national nature reserve open for hiking and rock-climbing. The highest peak in this area is Žibrid (867 meters)
the national nature reserves of the Manínska Gorge and the Kostolecká Gorge
the Bosmany natural monument
the extensive castle ruins of the 13th century Lietava Castle and the 15th century Súľovský Castle. Rocky crags take the shape of towers, cones, needles, gates, and some rocks resemble figures or animals. The area is accessible by hiking, climbing and biking. A portion of the Súľovs is also protected by the Strážov Mountains Protected Landscape Area.









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source
​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Slovakia, Strážovské vrchy Mts. by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


Súľovské skaly by jandudas, on Flickr









Source


Súľovské vrchy by jandudas, on Flickr


Súľovské vrchy by jandudas, on Flickr​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

*Archeological Hill Fort Molpír in Smolenice*English subtitles





*Archäologische Fundstelle Molpír in Smolenice*Deutsch


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

*TRNAVA*

*Medieval Trnava*English subtitles





*Mittelalterliche Trnava*Deutsch





*Town Tower*English subtitles





*Der Stadturm*Deutsch





*Trnava University*English subtitles





*Trnava Universität*Deutsch


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

*TRNAVA*

*The Sugar Refinery*English subtitles





*Die Zuckerfabrik*Deutsch





*Parish Church of St. Nicolas*English subtitles





*Basilika des Hl. Nikolaus*Deutsch





*Church of St. John the Baptist*English subtitles





*Johannes-der-Täufer-Kirche*Deutsch


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

*TRNAVA*

*Wine tourism*English subtitles




*Weintourismus*Deutsch





*West-Slovakian Museum*English subtitles




*Westslowakisches Museum*Deutsch





*Burgher Houses*English subtitles




*Bürgerliche Architektur*Deutsch


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

*TRNAVA*

*Synagogues in Trnava*English subtitles




*Synagogen*Deutsch





*Town Hall*English subtitles




*Rathaus *Deutsch


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Vysoké Tatry / High Tatras
Google Maps Location









Source: Breathtaking Landscapes









Source: Breathtaking Landscapes









Source: Breathtaking Landscapes​


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

*Smolenice*







*Trenčín*


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

*Bojnice*






*Červený kameň*


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

*Bratislava*







*Slavín* Bratislava


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Pictures of Slovakia, sets of unsorted galleries...
Google Maps Location
























Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com​


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Pictures of Slovakia, sets of unsorted galleries...









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Region Zamagurie*










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/372065/slovenske-toskansko

by Josee


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Pictures of Slovakia, sets of unsorted galleries...









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com​


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/450883/dazdova-stena/?s=aphotos


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Pictures of Slovakia, sets of unsorted galleries...









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com​


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

Bratislava


----------



## sk_johns (Jun 10, 2013)

Pictures of Slovakia, sets of unsorted galleries...









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com









Source: Igor Supuka @ www.photo-pictures-slovakia.com​


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

Trenčín


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Zádielska dolina - the greatest canyon in Slovakia


























































































taken by sqooth


----------

